# OCT/NOV 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX.......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for October and November 2WWers.

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Moth,1 Oct,ICSI, 
Tracy D Gough,1 Oct,IVF, 
gogo,1 Oct,ICSI, 
catmadblonde,2 Oct,FET, 
susan_p,2 Oct,FET, 
BooBoo13,2 Oct,ICSI, 
Jazz1975,3 Oct,IVF, 
veevee,3 Oct,ICSI, 
Twinmummy,4 Oct,IUI, 
AMC1,4 Oct,IUI, 
Corrinann,5 Oct,FET, 
lola C,5 Oct,IVF, 
Lambo,6 Oct,FET, 
Tallis,8 Oct,IVF, 
Cloud 9,8 Oct,ICSI, 
abhaile,9 Oct,IVF, 
nics01,9 Oct,IUI, 
Ali May,10 Oct,IVF, 
Rachael73,10 Oct,IVF, 
ernie,10 Oct,IVF, 
caz2222,10 Oct,ICSI, 
mondane,11 Oct,IVF, 
LILLYGLAS,11 Oct,IVF, 
Mrs Nikki,12 Oct,ICSI, 
BARNSTAPLE,12 Oct,IVF, 
dottiep,12 Oct,FET, 
PlanetJanet,12 Oct,, 
jooles,13 Oct,IVF, 
lotsky,13 Oct,ICSI, 
Emmbec,15 Oct,ICSI, 
Hopeful J,15 Oct,IVF, 
Clairexx,16 Oct,ICSI, 
aquababe,16 Oct,ICSI,  
SUSZY,16 Oct,DE FET, 
Jal,17 Oct,ICSI, 
saab,17 Oct,ICSI, 
Moom,17 Oct,ICSI, 
Jeza,18 Oct,IVF,  
coully69,18 Oct,IVF, 
poppins,18 Oct,ICSI, 
siheilwli,19 Oct,IVF, 
Sarah E,20 Oct,IVF, 
future mummy,20 Oct,FET, 
Magic Beans,20 Oct,IVF, 
smith16,21 Oct,FET, 
Lilyflower,21 Oct,ICSI, 
bubkin,21 Oct,Clom, 
mariag,22 Oct,IVF, 
Fire Opal,23 Oct,Clom, 
Spanner,23 Oct,ICSI, 
wanting baby,23 Oct,IVF, 
eddysu,23 Oct,FET, 
Dominique123456,23 Oct,ICSI, 
Mac Cook,24 Oct,ICSI, 
ctm,24 Oct,FET, 
frannybabes,24 Oct,IVF, 
bubkin,25 Oct,Clom, 
Debs02,25 Oct,FET, 
moomin05,25 Oct,IVF, 
mini mouse,26 Oct,FET
*grace,26 Oct,IUI, 
Strawbs78,27 Oct,IUI, 
tsarvo,27 Oct,IVF, 
bell26,28 Oct,ICSI, 
Julie xxxxx,28 Oct,IVF
kerry1,28 Oct,FET
starfishtigger,29 Oct,ICSI, 
Sheila B,29 Oct,IVF, 
porcia,30 Oct,FET
ladyverte,30 Oct,ICSI, 
mousey,30 Oct,IVF, 
cookie66,31 Oct,ICSI
millwill,31 Oct,ICSI
Sweets2005,31 Oct,ICSI
khivi,Oct,FET
2babies,Oct,FET
sooty30,1 Nov,ICSI, 
MrsG2b,1 Nov,IVF, 
bella 64,1 Nov,
sammysmiles,3 Nov,IUI, 
jojomama,3 Nov,ICSI, 
lots 1,3 Nov,IVF
Ischia,3 Nov,ICSI
KELLYO,3 Nov,ICSI
gottahope,3 Nov,ICSI
Chilli Bug,3 Nov,ICSI
Suzi Fairy,5 Nov,IVF
bridgeta,5 Nov,ICSI
Shippy,5 Nov,IVF
london65,5 Nov,IVF
Hez,6 Nov,ICSI
JillJill,8 Nov,ICSI
bobblymole,8 Nov,IVF
DK,8 Nov,Clom
factorV,9 Nov,IUI
Mrs_Gally,9 Nov,FET
Nikki France,9 Nov,FET
chablisgal,10 Nov,ICSI
Dona-Marie,13 Nov,IUI
emsy2525,14 Nov,ICSI
Bally,14 Nov,IVF
Rose39,14 Nov,ICSI
KandyD,14 Nov,ICSI
Saila,Nov,IVF
Helenmegan,Nov,IUI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Excellent!!  posting so I dont lose the new home..

i had no idea the 2ww would be so long, it feels like an eternity!!


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Let me be the first and last.

Just been to loo and blood getting heavier i think, so it all good night from here. I dont expect i will post again (unless god gives me a miricle- and i should be so lucky) as i am actually beside myself with tears  at the moment all i have is the F***ing pain in my belly which is  a constant reminder that it hasnt worked.Dont really know what to say or do just want.

I just hope that you all get BFP as i wouldnt wish this amount of pain on my worse enemy.

Thank you for all of your support

Best wishes to you all lovely girls

Take care 

Andrea


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Andrea - Oh hun     Sorry I have no words of wisdom, Im just so sorry  

Janet - Im sorry hun    

Franny - I am doing the pee stick test at home, I could go to the clinic but would much prefer to do it in the privacy of my own home   I think that this 2ww is dragging just wish I could just transport to Friday   I am trying to keep my mind occupied with other things else I would be going  and dreaming up pains  

Coz xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

PlanetJanet - I'm so sorry! It's so unfair to feel like guinea pigs!!     and best wishes for next time  


Hi Lizzy ,

Small amend can I ask you to put me as ICSI rather than IVF on the list? 

Thank you!


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi ctm

There is just no hope left, how can i be positive when i have this to contend with. I do not see the blood stopping or at least easing up for the test on Thursday, you know what i very much doubt that i will even do it as there is no point!

And they say there is a god!!!!! not in my world there isnt!

Andrea


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Andrea - I'm sorry it's so unfair what you're going through   Please do come back and see us though


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for all you chatty 2WWers 

Oh Andrea, just seen your post.....just many hugs and much love hun 

All done Dominique 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck dominique
fingers crossed for you for Thursday, will definately be thinking of you.

Andrea


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Andrea

You sound destroyed. It's still very early days, I don't want to give you false hope but alot of people bleed before OTD and still get the result they want  that the bleeding stops. If you do get bad news on Thursday, I promise it does get better, this IVF lark is a bit of a numbers game but all the BFPs on here show that it does work, it just takes longer for some than others but we'll all get there in the end. Pls take care of you and your DH      

Just a quick update for the board, I got a BFN last Friday, going to take some time out and get my head and body back together!! Then going to have a healthy 3 mnths (well might lapse over xmas ) and start again in the New Yr, determined 09 will be my time!!!! In the meantime have a nice wkend in Madrid planned with DP for some quality none tx time together!!

Congrats to all the BFPs and my thoughts to all those BFNs.

take care all

Jx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you Jal For your kind words.

I really dont think i could face , .nother cycle, even though i responded well to treatment and 7 fertilised my clinic will only freez grade 1's and the minimum is 2, unfortunately we only got 3 and put 2 back as  the 3rd only got to 4 cells after 3 days. 

We put back an 8 cell with was a text book embie and a 5 cell which was very good. I have been told that as we put 2 back the bleed may be from one of the embies and there may be still some hope from the other. To be honest i dont want to be given false hope i cant stand the pain and devestation. 

My poor Dh has just left work as i am inconsoluable, he has told me to take the test on Thursday just in case. I personally dont see the point but feel that i need to do it for him.

So sorry to here about your N 

Andrea
x x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I am here for the third time now, the dredded 2WW...... cue scary music....

I hope i can find some buddies on here to share this time with. I have 2 blasts on Board (18th) and i am testing on the 28th (officially) i am known to test early though, naughty  

I am waiting for an implantation bleed as i am convinced that it will work if i get this as last time i had an implantation bleed and i got a BFP ( sadly our baby left us at 12 weeks ) where as the first time i had no bleed and a BFN. I am pinning everything on this 3rd attempt, emotionally i dont think i can go on any further than this last go, i am so drained. 

Love and Luck to all you lovely ladies

Bell xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome again then Bell! 

You sound really brave and I'm sorry about your baby before. It's all fingers and toes crossed for this time then!!! Don't be a naughty early tester though!!!


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Yesterday we had our 3dt with 2 embies. But the doctor said they weren't godo quality. One was still only 4 cells and the other had 10 already! He acted like that was bad news. 
Does anyone have any knowledge on embryo quality? Feeling very down but still hopeful. Any advice or info would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Sweets - Welcome to the thread hun xx Good luck with your 2ww!!! Sorry cant help on grading as our clinic doesnt do it 

Bell - Im sorry to hear of you losing your precious bub  Best of luck for this cycle hun and try not to test early  

Jal - Sorry to hear of your bfn    Hope you have a lovely weekend away with your dp


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi

Im not too sure if i should be posting this or not, ......but i have just been to the toilet and there was hardly any blood on the tissue.

I know that this may be given me false hope but wanted to share this with you all as you haev been such fantastic supporters. Obviouslt this an change the next time but ..........

Thanks

Andrea
x x x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Andrea - great that sounds really encouraging. Now tie yourself to the sofa or go out and do some shopping anything to take your mind off it for a little while, OK?


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

exactly what Dom says.. I am sending you lots of       that it works out ok.. put your feet up and dont do anything, just relax on the sofa and lets hope this is the end of the bleeding!!!

xx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi there,

Can I join you on the 2ww? I have had two embies transferred on 15th October.  OTD 29th October.  It is my first IVF.  I am 40 years old so my chances are quite slim.  Hoping for a miracle.

I am finding it really hard today.  Had to come home from work early as I just felt like crying.  I think the last two months is catching up with me now.

Sheila xxx


----------



## Emmbec (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi All,

I have plucked up the courage to let you know that my OTD was last wednesday and it was a BFN, I have been too upset to write but am now getting my head together. Thanks for keeping me insane reading your posts makes me laugh and cry but I know that I am not alone. I am planning a holiday and a great chrsitamas and know I will be back next year to try again. I hold onto the hope as you all do that one day we will have out little one and all this will be worth it. So what I am trying to say is keep going and thanks  

Lots of love

Emmbec xxx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I really hope it works for you Sheila...  Im only on IUI and that's emotional enough! sending you  

So sorry to hear your news Emmbec, I hope you have a wonderful holiday and then come back revived and ready for christmas..

x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sheila - welcome! We've seen waaay slimmer odds that yours that have found success here, so cheer up sweetie. I found that the first few days of the 2ww were by far the worst! So hang in there, I promise it gets better


----------



## Emmbec (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Strawbs78, Also I meant to say "kept me sane not insane"    show you where my head is at!!!!!!!


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oops your post slipped past me.

So sorry Emmbec, it's great that you're getting your mind back into the right place to start again. Amazing what these tx can do one noodles! What are you doing for xmas then?


----------



## Emmbec (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Dominique123456,

You are right my brain is frazzled. We are thinking of New York, never been so fancy a change.

Good luck for this week  

Emmbec x


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Emma

So sorry to here your news, we are always here for you. Sending you and DH   and   for the new year.

Love 

Andrea
x x x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

New york is fantastic!!!! You'll love it, it's like a mini-london but better  I only went once but we had a great time and did LOADS of shopping in the outlet stores just outside of new york, you can get loads of discount designer stuff


----------



## Emmbec (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks WB, fingers crossed for you this week, you are almost there keep strong   

I feel like I haven't shopped for ever so looking forward to that    

best wishes xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone Now have 2 blasts on board and test on the 01/11.So fingers crossed xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Andrea - oh hun, you poor thing. I really feel for you.  You do need to test on OTD even though if it is for closure.  You will survive this and at the moment you will feel like the world has ended and you are exhausted but you will get over this and have the strengh to start again in your own time. Don't give up.  Your time will come.      

Emma - like i said to andrea i know how you feel and your time will come.      New york is the best place ever!!!! especially in the winter ariund xmas time. its so magical. you feel like you're in a film.  I love it.  We went there 3 years ago in dec and got engaged on the top floor of the empire state!! corney!! But we both love it. It was actually a surprise from DH, i didn't know where we were going until we got to the airport!!!     Its so much nicer than london,. and they have proper snow!!!  we lay in our bed watching the snow fall from the  window. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i could go on and on and on and on...............................................Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

At last!! I am on the 2WW, add me Lizzy! IUI testing 3rd November. No time for personals as on my Blackberry again, will be back later though.

Basting went okay, slightly sore and a bit of discomfort in my ovaries. Praying for a miracle, please please let it be me. Please xx


----------



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello all, just checking in, feeling  empty at the moment but ready to think about starting again. Very strange feelings go through your mind after a negative such as is there something wrong with me that they dont know about, how many times will i have to go through this, what have i done to deserve this? None of which can be answered by anyone on here but i can gain strength by those of you who have tried again and again to finally achieve your dream or those of you considering other options. Thankyou so much for your support. Couldnt have done this without you. Hopefully will be back in a few months going on this crazy journey again. Its really hard to get your head around the fact that its all over when all the symptoms of the drugs are still there. Still no bleed for me, wish it would just come so that I can feel almost cleansed and have some closure. Good luck to you all and the 2ww. We will all achieve our dream one day Im sure. Love and hugs
Lucy.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome - Bell26,Sweet2005, Shiela & Sooty - This thread is mad to keep up with..but everyone is really supportive..Good luck    on your 2ww.

Plant Janet, Emmbec & Jal - Sorry to hear about your BPN..trying and stay hopeful.

Wanting Baby - What is going on You must be online all the time.... you poor thing, it's been really testing you this week.. How are things now?
Dom - I think we are both testing on the same day, Thursday! Have you been tempted to test? How are you feeling..

Sammysmiles...Good luck on your 2WW xx

Mac Cook - Im doing well, had more AF pains day, not much though...I have no idea when the   is due to arrive anyway..How you doing? Two more sleeps to go

Coully - It must be so hard for you...Im starting to get scraed as I know it's so emotional either way

Cath up soon

Love Spanner


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

coully - Oh hun, you will get through this, it may not feel like it at the moment but you find the strength to carry on.  It helped me to keep up with FF and to get my **** off the sofa as that doesn't help!!  

I booked my follow up with the clinic asap and felt that once i had done that i had something to look forward to. This FF journey is a lottery a lot of the time.  Its usually the embryo that is not quite right and wouldn't have made it if you got pg naturally, but you wouldn't have known about it as you wouldn't of had fertility tx. 

I had my failed tx in june and am on 2ww again!  if this fails then i will try again in jan.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

A big welcome to Sooty, Bell, Sheila & Sweets - feel free to rant and rave and generally loose your marbles.......most of us have! (Sheila - miracles do happen on this site! - I read a post this morning where the lady had 1 follie, got 1 egg which turned into 1 embryo which turned into a lovely baby!)

Andrea - please dont give up hope just yet, just put your feet up and do nothing! Sending you a really big   and another one!  

Embec, Jal & Planet Janet - really sorry it hasn't worked out and hope that you get your chance really soon   

Hey Dom - how do you keep so sane? I need to know your secret!
Spanner - hey sweetie - for the first time I had loads of AF pains all day today but she still aint singing so I will keep my fingers crossed for a miracle. (.y.) aren't so sore today either thankfully! Might have to go to get my bloods done at the clinic on Wednesday as really am not sure I can wait until Friday without going totally stir crazy. Finding it really hard to concentrate at work!

Hi Lizzy - just thought I'd say hi :0)

Marie


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I've been reading all the posts intently but haven't had a chance to post until now.  Its really nice to feel a part of a community and know that there are a lot of people out there that understand what's going on.

Commiserations to all the BFNs.    I fear I may be joining you on Thurs.  

Congratulations to all the BFPs!  You are an inspiration to us all.

Three more sleeps before my OTD.  I have had some slight cramping feelings lately but as I'm on gestone I'm not expecting any early bleeding.  I just wish there was some kind of sign!  I haven't been tempted to test early as I want to stretch out the possibility that it could be a positive result.

To share another good story, I have a friend that had 2 embryos transferred then got what she thought was quite heavy AF bleeding but when she tested one of the embryos stayed and she has a lovely little boy now.  It seems that just about every scenario you can think of has resulted in both BFNs and BFPs!

I too feel like there is a lot of trial and error and we have to keep the clinic on their toes to ensure they consider everything and give us the best chance.

Baby dust to all.

Eddy


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

I had some brown gunk tonight!! have AF feeling too. Had acupuncture and i asked him how my pulses were and he said i was pg!!!!!!!!!!! omg!!!!!!!!!!! Just hopw he was right or else i'm heading for a big fall. Taking it causously but feel more positive than i have felt since this all began.


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey spanner! Thank you I'm feeling fine, not going to test early even thought I reall really want to know. I know that testing early canbring joy and misery and I've kinda gotten used to being PUPO now so I'll hang in there till test date, what about you?? 

Mac- I just told dw you thought I was sane, and she laughed!  

Coully, sounds like you're getting yourself mentally prepared to go again. Good for you  
Eddy you're testing on thursday too, hang in there and be strong!!!


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi ladies just started my 2ww, due to test on the 31, am so sorry to the ladies out there who are going through hell my thoughts are with you. for me it is just nice to share all of these mixed emotions. could i be put on the board please lizzy having icsi thanksx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Help!!!!!!!!!!! naughty me tested early this morning, my OTD isn't till Thursday..on the test which the clinic gave us..and I got A FAINT LINE ....Would I get one if I wasn't pregnant the instruction say it would be complete blank with just the normal dark line. But we had the dark line and a faint line?? I know it's still early so was looking for hope!!   
I tested because I had really bad AF pains this morning and thought it was all over  

Good luck to today's testers!!! xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I am so tired, was in bed just after 9pm last night, and fell asleep during Coronation Street.  Feeling a bit nausea's at the moment to, but not sure if that is just in my mind, still getting AF pain and I am knicker checking for England at the moment (could represent the country in the next Olympics)

Right need to go and do the food shopping

No doubt I will be back later, as going to need loads of support the next couple of days as I so want to test early but no it is not a good idea


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Spanner,

Naughty, naughty you are sounding like me! Well done that is definitely a good sign as we both had our eggs collected 14 days ago today so surely it can not be the trigger shot (I know mine had gone by last Thursday!) I am laughing my head off because I did exactly the same this morning and got a positive too so am just keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that over the next few days the line gets stronger!

Keep the faith  

Marie

p.s. Dom - please don't send in the


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

OTD test day for me, POAS yesterday still negative test is at 09:30 hrs.
I will post the good or the bad news.


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

the   will have to come for me too, jeez they will be busy.. tested early today and got a bfn.. AF due Thurs and OTD Monday 27 so if no AF by Friday or Sat I will test again but dont think this one is going to stick this month..  

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Haven't read back yet but don't forget 2WW CHAT starts in the chatroom at 10am this morning


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Strawbs

Please don't get down as you are testing way too early.........mine has only showed up today and was negative at the weekend......alot can change in a couple of days!

Dom is going to have a field day with us lot today!

Marie


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks Marie   , its funny because DP and i talked about it last night and said if it was negative then it could just be because it was too early but when I saw it this morning my heart sank anyway.. A friend of mine said she tested two days before her AF was due and got a bfn adn then on the day she was due and got a bfp so there is hope yet (she got preg naturally not by tx)...

Marie - did you do IUI or IVF? xx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning Ladies, 

a quick question for you,  i am currently 13dpo and i am using ebay pg tests, which i have been using since 9dpo.
at first i never got a second line and then on 10 dpo i started to get a faint positive.  i am still getting the faint positive but i don't know how reliable the tests are? 
the line come up within 5 mins and it is pink, is it to early to use a cb digital?

thanks

Bubsxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

*Oh you naughty lot!*   

For those who have a -ve, lets hope its too early for you yet, stay hopeful! 

For those who got a +ve, a cautious congrats! but deffinatley looking good! 

I'm back in tomorrow for another full blood count to see if the increased clexane has helped to lower my platelets in my blood?  My hcg levels are now 543 which is good, I've also got another hcg test tomorrow too, so fingers crossed. 

Good luck if your testing soon. ...... Dont test early! 

Poppins x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

warning : me post.

DW just called adn she and the rest of her company are being laid off, they have to finish today and then that's it... There may be a chance for salvation of the company but they wont know til Monday so if this cycle for me doesnt work then we are off the TTC journey for a while as obviously I cant pay for TX plus everything without her earning a salary..

I know there is still a glimmer of hope both with her job and a positive but my god I feel like someone has just kicked the wind right out of me..

Im sorry girls no    here Im almost in tears at my desk..


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Good Morning

The 2WW is over its BFN again. 

I will be having a follow up with the consultant in a few weeks,  what questions should I be asking him as to why it has not worked for the 4th time.


going to have a full IVF Cycle again in the new year have few months break I think I feel exhausted by it all.


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Woah you lots hav been busy!

Mac and Spanner you are bad bad bad girls!!!       the lines just get stronger now 

Strawbs78 - you pooor thing! That is awful. If I lost my job we would be so screwed and money is something my DW worries alot about anyway. Your DW will find another job though, maybe an even better one and this could well have a silver lining so hang in there ? ok?   

smith16 - that is rubbish! I'm sorry I don't know what questions to ask, sometimes it's just rubbish chance and not something specific that you or anyone did wrong. My sympathies smith    Have you got plans for the next few days?


----------



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dominique123456 said:


> Woah you lots hav been busy!
> 
> Mac and Spanner you are bad bad bad girls!!!     the lines just get stronger now
> 
> ...


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Dominique!! Just wanted to say a quick hello! I havent had time to do any personals on the 2WW since Sunday. I promise I will do some later (alot to catch up on) .

So its only 2 days til test day for you. Woo hooo, no AF as well. That is always a good sign. I am   for a BFP for you. I have loved reading your FF diary, its a very honest account. I can see a book in your horizons  

Anyway, good luck for Weds for you   I didnt make it to test date last time to I am hoping and praying for a good result this month    

Hi Everyone! I will do personals later on, must dash before the bos sees me  

xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

Smith16 - really sorry to hear about your news. I hope you have a lovely massage and that your kitten keep you nice and busy xx

Strawbs - please don't panic i know its terrible news but I am sure DW will pick herself up and both of your luck will change really soon......definitely too early to worry yet    

Poppins - that sounds great - I will keep my fingers crossed!

Dom - you make me laugh!

Marie


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Joining you on the 2ww! I had 2 wee ones transferred this morning. They were both day 5 Morolas apparently (should have been blasts but didn't quite make it so are still on day 4)

Has anyone else heard of these and any success stories? The embryologist didn't mention anything about quality, just that there wasn't much difference in them both.

Looking forward to getting to know you all a little better!

Thanks
Lucy x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone, hope you are all surviving this dredded 2ww. Im 8dpo

I have spent most of the day in tears as i am convinced that this hasnt worked, i just get a gut feeling. Sorry to be so negative, i just cant seem to shake it off.

Love and Luck to you all

Bell xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Mac    

Well I tasked DW with calling Kings and chasing up our nhs referral as we submitted it in May and we now have an appt on 25 Nov so we are kinda back in the game.. Its only the first consult so it will take a whiile after that to happen but its a start!

*whizzes off to find the kings thread*

xx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Strawbs - well done on the NHS but just remember this one isn't over yet!

Marie


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Well OFD was 2day, and.........put me down 4 a BFP would ya?!!!!!!!!!!!! Whooooooooo hoooooooooooooo WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck 2 all testers

LOL Lilyflower xxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Liliy flower!!!         - You must be over the moon!!

Smith16 I'm so sorry to hear about your     it's just pants...please don;t give up hope    

Welcome - Ladyverte - hope you enjoy the 2ww and the madness of this thread   

Dom - I'm sorry I tested early   but I think I'm going to do another one tomorrow morning  

Mac Cook - I can;t believe we both tested today, how naughty are we??  Well done on yours....fingers crossed the line gets darker...I would just be in complete shock if it's a   on Thursday morning, my mum is away in spain at the moment and she keeps on texting I haven't told anyone I tested this morning only DP. I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning, but Ill probably be more scraed so not sure yet...do you feel any different? Let's just   and pray that the  doesn;t turn up!!

Catch up soon

Love Spanner xxxx


----------



## frannybabes (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi ladies, well done lilyflower, how brilliant, you must be ecstatic!!!!!
I can't face it anymore, the test I have bought for Friday is staring at me and I don't know if I can resist-I MUST though! It's so exciting here at the minute-LONG LIVE all the BFP's
How are we all doing then? I thought I'd posted a message before but it seems it's disappeared so just wanted to say to Strawbs, you tested way too early so don't worry, you've got just as much chance as anybody.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Did my test today and got a    

Lizzy please could you add me to the board


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

WELL DONE LILYFLOWER      brilliant news
WELL DONE BUBKIN     fantastic

Lucy - welcome to the madness of the 2WW - just to let you know I had 2 4 day embies put on board too and was led to believe that was good so fingers crossed!
Bell - Dont worry you are at the worst bit.....too early to test and in no mans land but it will soon be over - keep your chin up sweetie, thinking of you    

Spanner - I know I couldn't believe it when I read your post! I now have pretty ongoing AF pains and some really nice backache (but I do commute in my car for 2 hours a day) and i have a dull ache in my calves. Oh and I am peeing like its going out of fashion but am still drinking loads so could be that! I am going up to my clinic tomorrow morning to get a blood test done and if it is positive I am having another one done on Friday to make sure the hcg is increasing. I nearly feel off the loo when i saw the lines on the pee stick this morning! Well done to you for holding out till Thursday you obviously have loads of patience   When i phoned the clinic this morning they were pretty positive so I will keep praying that it remains the same  . Good luck for your test 2morrow. if we are both positive it will just go to show that you cant tell as both of our symptoms were completely different.

Franny - Are you still staring at it.......is it talking to you yet? Good Luck   

Dom -where are you hiding?

Marie


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

BURKIN!!!


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Mac Cook - I have the worse back aches today aswell...AF pains are on and off..Was your test faint lines or really clear?


----------



## bubkin (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks Girls  i am excited  woooo hooooo


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Just blow you some bubbles Mac Cook xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Spanner

I used a first response one first and that was really clear but I didn't trust it as it could of picked up the trigger shot from last week so i then just used a normal boots one and that was fairly faint to begin with and then got stronger after about 3-5 minutes! Clinic said it was very early to be testing as only 10 days post ET.........naughty me!

Marie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jal* ~ i'm so sorry you got a BFN....have some good time out and much luck for next year 
*
Emmbec* ~ sorry to see your news too hun....take good care of yourself and i hope next year brings you all your dreams hun  (New York is fab, I'd love to go at Christmas )

*Smith* ~ many hugs....i'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time. I hope your follow up can give you some answers. Look after yourself and the new kitten 

*Lucy* 

*Aw Strawbs* ~ way way too early!!!!! Sending the   Just seen your other post, i'm sorry about DW......hugs to you both 

*Mini Mouse* ~ did you really get engaged on the Empire State....how romantic  We went there on our Honeymoon 

*Andrea* ~ how are you doing....really pleased the bleeding has stopped. Take care 

*Franny* ~ you did post a message but I started a new thread....it might be on the old one. Hang on til Friday!!!!!!
*
Bell, Sheila, Sooty, Cookie and Ladyverte (Lucy)* ~ hi there and welcome to the thread everyone. Hapopy chatting and lots of luck to you all (and big hugs to *Bell*)

*Sweets* ~ welcome to you too...what day do you test?

*Sammy* ~ yay, all added  Well done for basting hun.....loads of luck  

*Marie* ~ will you be doing your bloods tomorrow.....exciting  

*Spanner* ~ looking really good hun!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow?

*Hi Dominique, Eddy, Moomin and Starfish* hope you are all ok 

*Poppins* ~ fab levels....good luck for tomorow  
*
Bubkin and Lilyflower* ~ congratulations!!! Fabulous  

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't believe you told the clinic!! I wouldn't dare!!! Im 12 days but I used the one there gave me at Barts...so not sure how good they are..Im might do a CB tonight What do you think....My line was faint..then at 3 to 5mins got darker aswell..

Should I wait till the morning?


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't decide Lizzy - I might test again tonight bu it is meant to be better first thing in the morning isn't it??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I want to test, as I feel pants, so tired, back hurts, feel like AF is on her way. But still have 4 days to go

Please keep me sane someone !

This is getting so hard now

xxxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Moomin - sorry but I dont think Spanner and I are the best examples! Those symptoms could be a bfp too though!   

Spanner - better to test in the morning - I did mine at 2am (well it technically was morning and I couldn't sleep!) The clinic were absolutely fine........I wont be the last I'm sure! 

Marie


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Moomim- This whole thing is insane    I have decided I am going to test again tomorrow, as CB states if you are testing early you are best to test 1st thing.. It's up to you I tested early this morning as I really felt AF was arriving, I was convinced and I have had bad back pains...not sure if this is a sign though?? I got a faint line come up...I was using the test that Barts gave me after about 5mins it got darker...it's a hCG test stick..so not sure if a faint line would come up if I was pregnant or not

 
I would say try and wait until Thursday and if you still can't wait then test - don't let Dom hear me say this though as she may send the   after you and ME!!! he he


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

I think I will wait till the morning Marie.  You make me laugh you tested at 2am....YOu have now given me ideas!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

LizzyB - yeah we really got engaged up the empire!! It was fab, we couldn't breathe cos of the wind but it was still fab!! 

congrats bubkin!!    

congrats lilyflower!!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Spanner - you would think at 32 years old I might know better hey! Good luck for your early morning visit xx


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok, now I have a BIG confession to make....

I felt so awful today but also really really curious and some naughty ff friends were texting me to encourage to test. I called the clinic to tell them about my bloated tummy and also to sneakily check if it was safe to test (i.e. would HCG be out of my system) nurse said yes BUT if it was neg it might not mean anything for a few days but if it was pos it was defo positive. My ET was 12 days ago.

*Soo..... It was a positive!!!!*  

I feel so bad after telling everyone not to test early!! But I felt confident (well right up until I bought the test - then I felt terrified!!!) but then DW who has been my  caved in completely and was like "you've gotta test now, you've got the test" and was too excited herself to be sensible  It was a lovely moment, I had to pee in a cup and DW watched the stick as I washed the cup after (lol TMI). I was like "you know it'll take up to 3 mins" I said from the bathroom and she was like "you don't have to worry err... more like 3 secs." The line came up straight away!!! Even at 4pm this afternoon!

I called the clinic back and the nurse was like "I knew but didn't want to say" yeah right lol!

Anyway, nothing this amazing has ever happened to me before unless you count meeting my DW lol  So I'm in shock and feel completely undeserving of such thing. Also feeling a little scared of MC but am going to push that thought right out of my head and enjoy every moment. Scan is on the 14th of November. I'll find out on Thursday if my recipient got BFP too, that would be truly AMAZING!

OK sleep tight everyone 

AND A BIG GOOD LUCK TO THOSE OF YOU TESTING TOMORROW!!!


----------



## frannybabes (Oct 17, 2008)

WELL DONE DOMINIQUE you must be over the moon!!!! Congratulations to you and DW-did you sleep last night? What made you want to test early you cheeky monkey!! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy-any symptoms you can share with us?


I'm going really crazy today, I haven't got bigger, sore boobs, no AF pains since day 10 and now I'm panicking at the last hurdle-even though DP was willing me to test last night, I couldn't just in case there was any doubt about the result. I have been quite positive up til now but now I am going . Good luck to all you testing today.
CBT are you ok, are you holding out to test on Friday? love to everyone.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats - Dom   

OMG I tested this morning with CB my OTD is tomorrow and I got a   we are both still in stock..had the worse night sleep ever!!!

Good luck to everyone testing today


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone, my otd is today and its a BFP for me too  
Congratulations to all those other bfp, seems like there's a few of us today.     for the bfn's. 

Mariag


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

OMG OMG Congaratulations to all the postives results i'm so pleased for you.   .I so want some of your luck.I dont feel any different yet just a bit tired.
For those who sadley didn't get there this time   i'm thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Not posted for a while so apologies 

 to all those BFPS!!!! I wish you a healthy and happy 8 - 9 months  

 to those who have had bfn's    

I am still holding out and have not sucummed to testing early  This is the furthest I have got so feeling more positive  

Hope everyone is ok will try and catch up properly later!!

Coz xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

wow so many BFPs today that is such brilliant news!!!     

Not much to update as of yesterday, I figured that was enough updating from me for a while!!    DW called Kings where our nhs ref is and pushed them for an initial consult which we now have on Nov 25 so that is promising.. 

Anyone on here at kings?  Once it all finally goes ahead (not november i would imagine as there is a waiting list) they will offer me 6 IUIs or 1 IVF.. DW wants to go for IVF but I am thinking medicated IUI.. Not sure which option to take - any thoughts?

I know everyone keeps saying it might not be over for this cycle but Ive got a funny feeling in my waters that it is and to be honest Im surprisingly being quite zen about it.. Im not going to test again until Monday if I dont have my AF but I am fairly sure I can feel within myself that its coming..  

x


----------



## Magic Beans (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello all....

Dominique - congratulations to you and DW!!!!!  I read your IVF diary yesterday and it had me in fits.  You should be a writer... its brill!      

Strawbs - DON'T GIVE UP HOPE!  I tested a week before my OTD (and the day after actually) and it was BFN..... OTD it was BFP!!!!    

Hi to everyone else.  Well done on all the BFPs and lots of hugs for the BFNs xxx


----------



## aquababe (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let those of you who i was with on here last week that my BFP has been lost.  I had HCG levels on OTD of 200 which was great but yesterday they were down to 45.  The clinic is keeping me on cyclogest to stop the early miscarriage until my levels are under 5 so i can safely do it at home.  We are devastated as this is exactly the same thing that happened in December last year.

I am going to ask for some investigation tests when we are ready.

I just wanted to say thanks for your support and i wish you all the best of luck.

Love  Aquababe


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Auqababe I am so sorry.. sending you a big    I really am so very sorry.. xx


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi all

Well i've hardly slept a wink last nite, just can't believe it's finally happened!! I don't feel like it's me we r talking about    Roll on nov 12th for scan      I actually feel pg now i know the symptoms were that and not af symptoms   

Well done 2 all those who got their BFP's and big hugs 2 everyone else

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Aquababe - Oh hun i cant imagine how you are feeling but wanted to send you lots of      Thinking of you and your dh at this time xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations to the BFP's, sending you all lots of sticky vibes and hoping for a healthy 8 months!! Another 2WW for you all now waiting for the scan.

Aquababe - I was so sad to see your news. I have been keeping up with your posts and was crossing for fingers for you after your bad news last year. I was so pleased that you had got a BFP. I hope you are staying strong and you are being looked after. I hope you find the strength to carry on with more treatment after this. I hope the tests give you some closure as to why this has happened. xxxx

My IUI was Monday (I think there is only me and Strawbs on this thread with IUI, we need more ladies!!). I am not feeling very confident at all, I have started a diary on the Ladies in 2WW thread as a bit of therapy as I really need to understand why this just isnt happening for me. My symptons are all exactly like last month and know its either AF or BFP but after so long in trying my head refuses to let me visualise it anymore. Almost as if it has come to terms with it not happening before my heart has.

I am sure I will be okay, just want this 2WW to be over so we can get back to normal and not think about any TX for the next 3 months.

Love to you all 

xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sammy dont worry we are still in this together, to the bitter end...  Im not feeling positive either which is odd for me as Im quite a positive person but we will see soon enough.. Im hoping we are both wrong and we both get a bfp xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Spanner, Dominique and Maria* ~ congratulations to you all....it's really fab to see lots of BFPs on here. Be very happy and healthy everyone 

Hope everyone else is ok today 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Aquababe* ~ oh hun, i'm so sad to see your news, so very cruel that you are going through this again 

Wish I could do more but all I can do is send you many healing hugs  

Take good care,

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Aquababe, I'm so sorry to hear your sad sad news..... 

That just makes it so unfair.

Poppins x


----------



## Lilyflower (Nov 16, 2005)

Aquababe
So so sorry hun          

LOL Lilyflower xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Aquababe,

I am so sorry hun, massive   for you hunni

Congrats to all the BFP´s  

Bell xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

My levels have gone up ok again today they are now 1185 from 543 on monday so thats good. I need another hcg test friday then may have to have ivig? I'm guessing that I will so I'll take some goodies along incase! 

Will hopefully catch up tomorrow, hope your all ok. 

I feel hungry and tired!

Poppins x


----------



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join this thread.  I am currently on the 2ww and my test date is 28 Oct.  I am feeling really nervous and anxious.  This is my first cycle of IVF,  I only got 1 egg from ec and was surprised it fertilised, I started a previous cycle in may but that got cancelled due to cysts, which I got drain in sept.  I am experering some cramps on my tummy and leg and   that af is not on its way.

As we are self funding we are scared incase this cycle doesn't work, any advice would be welcomed.

Thanks


Julie


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Aquababe - I am devasted to hear your news. I am sending you lots and lots of       and really hope that someone somewhere can give you the answers and stop it from happening again.

Love Marie xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys - I went to the clinic today and got a               YIPPEE!!!!!!!

Today I am 14 days past EC and 11 days past ET and my hcg levels were 326! Lizzy - from what I have read I think this is good but can you advise?

Dom - I cant believe that's brilliant news and after all the earache you gave us - see you are just as impatient as us afterall!
ctm & franny - well done on the patience front and good luck for Friday   
Linda - welcome to the madhouse and it really does only take one and the cramps are normal - I got restless legs too towards the end.
Mariag & Lilyflower - fantastic news well done!
Spanner - brilliant news mate.........have you got down from the ceiling yet?   
Poppins - It all sounds really positive...good luck  
    

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! xxxx

Marie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Aquababe - so so sorry to hear your news hun sending you loads of     

Massive congratulations to all those with a BFP - I can't believe how many there have been on here recently - hope that is a good oman for the rest of us that are waiting.

  to all those who have sadly got BFN, thinking of you all.

All ok here, trying not to read into things too much but it is so hard, this week is now really starting to drag - 3 days to go and counting, although I think I will test on Friday morning only because I would like some idea before going away for the weekend.

Love to you all

xxxxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Aquababe - Im so sorry to hear your news, sending you loads of    

Congrats Mac Cook  thats excellent - YOu must feel on cloud 9!!

I spoke to my clinic today I told her, but she said that there maybe HCG level still in me   Not sure if she was trying to be cautious?? I have to test again tomorrow anyway as it's oTD..probably won't sleep at all tonight...Im scared just praying it will be ok..I defiantly got a positive on a clear blue one this morning, fingers cross lets just hope xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Jo - welcome aboard.......the AF pains are normal and loads of women seem to get them.....I think its the progesterone support but could well be implantation too  

Spanner - That sounds like she put a right dampner on your day - you are 17 days past your trigger shot so I would say its damn unlikely as they say it goes within 14 and mine had gone within a week!
Roll on 2morrow - remember thats a minute past midnight in my book! Am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxx

Marie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Poppins* ~ well done for those levels....good luck for Fri 

*Hi Julie* ~ welcome to the thread hun. Don't worry about the cramps, they can mean anything....have a look here 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Spanner* ~ i'm sure they are being cautious hun......some clinics are just like that before you get to OTD. Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight 
*
Marie* ~ congratulations!! Those levels sound fab....have you had a look here 

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

*Moomin* ~ hope the next few days fly by 

*Hi Jo* ~ welcome to to you too....if you let me know your test day and what tx you had and I'll add you to the list. Have a look at the AF Pain/BFP link too. Loads of luck  

*Lizzy* xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Eventually I am off my Blackberry and able to do some proper personals!

Hi Lizzy, thanks for adding my test date. Lets hope I make it there
Hi Jo, glad you have found your way to the 2WW. Its really good to know you arent alone and can ask as many questions as you like without some one saying "dont think about it so much"     Same for you Mrs G2B!
Spanner, how can the HCG still be in you? Are you some kind of medical marvel?? You are BFP, good luck for testing tomorrow. The nurses are probably being cautious but I bet you still have a sneaky smile on your face dont you?  
Moomin, you must be getting so excited. No AF so far so good. Lots of   for you xx
Mac Cook, congrats on your BFP. Its great news, I love seeing people from start to finish on a 2WW with good news, it makes me feel like miracles do happen  
Julie, AF pains are good and bad. Think of them as good (for the first time in our lives!)  
Poppins, Lilyflower congrats on your BFP
Strawbs - are you still hanging on in there? Every day closer to test date without AF is a step closer but I am with you here, I feel really negative about this cycle. Its a pipe dream for me to be pregnant, I used to dream about telling DH he is going to be a Daddy but I cant even visualise that any more. Another pregnancy announced at work today and I didnt know where to look.

Ohh also terrible wind today, TMI but I am PUPO so can be as inappropriate as I like  

xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Ladies,

Sanity check required... Someone tell me I'm being completely ridiculous - I have to be! Had 5 day embies transferred only yesterday and I've had a few waves of nausea today lasting about an hour or so. This has to be psychosomatic or dodgy chicken doesn't it?!

Is this what it's like? Am I going crazy already?! It's only the first day godamnit!!!

Lucy x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

ladyverte

Did you mean to say you actually had 5 embies transferred??!!!!!! No wonder you are feeling sick, i would be too!! ha ha


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Those darn consultants... I knew they didn't know what they were doing!


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

hello ladies can I join

Big hugs to all the bfn's - andrea honey look after yourself you will start to feel better in time (soon) I promise  x

My otd is 3rd nov but......I am gonna test on 1st as I had 2x 5 day blasts transferred on Mon same as sooty30 & her offical date is 1st!!! Anyway, I may not even make it that far as with all bfn's I bleed way before test date.

Good luck to all esp those testing soon!!!


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Ladyverte, My Mum knew when she was pregnant before she had even missed a period. With 5 of the little monsters trying to implant its only natural you feel sick.

Good luck and lots of   for you.

Now then, are there any more ladies doing IUI on the 2ww? Strawbs and I are getting lonely amidst all these IVF/ICSI BFP's. Lets hear it for the IUI girls........................... anybody    

Okay, i have officially gone mad on the 2WW....again!! Its only day 3 (well 2 and a bit really)


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry for my mis typing ladies - only 2 embies on board - they were day 5  embies so day 6 today


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Ladyverte, thank God. I dont know much about IVF but I was worried for you then! You would have never seen you feet again


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

ladyverte



Still feeling sick!!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

5?!?!? Would have needed you all round to lend a hand!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

actually one of my CB's on my last cycle had 5 out back, she lived in saudi and its common there!


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Good morning,

Wow!  All those   s are great!  Congratulations to all.

I'm sorry to say I've joined the  s this morning with a negative test (I also must confess that I tested early yesterday with the same result).  I think I'm numb about it.  My bum really hurts so I'll be glad not to have a gestone shot today but happily would have kept having them if it was a BFP.  I still have 6 frozen embryos (4 day 1 and 2 day 3) so will see if I can squeeze in another cycle before the end of the year.  I'll have to push for a better explanation than its just my age.    Does anyone know how long it takes for AF to arrive after stopping gestone?

Aquababe, sorry to hear your loss.  To tease you like that is so unfair.

Thanks for being such a caring and sharing group!

Eddy


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry to all  , keeping staying positive that one day it will work   

Well ladies I tested twice again this morning at 4.00am so not quite 00.01!! Mac Cook and got two            Im soooooooooooooooooo happy     I can't believe my 2WW is over, I was so not expecting it to end up like this....Im on cloud 9....  

Ladies who are waiting I just want to say I had hardly any signs....no sore (.)(.), no sickness, no more peeing than normal, no sleepless nights (In fact I slepted really well apart from the last few nights. All I had was on and off AF pains from about day 4 of ET, spots in the middle of wait (which I normal get before AF arrives) back ache towards the end and not sure but I think my sense of smell has increase slightly as I went to a party last Friday and I thought everyone had bad breathe!!! lol....So I would just like to say everyone signs are completely different and don't ever give up hope  

Good luck to everyone in there 2WW.  

I love this thread  

Love Spanner xxxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Eddy - really sorry to hear your news     Hope you can get another cycle in - 6 frosties is great!

CONGRATULATIONS SPANNER - We knew that nurse was talking out of her  
Are you going off to have your bloods done this week? 

Welcome ladyverte and jojo I hope the 2WW flies by for you!

Thank you Lizzy and Sammy - Sammy I think you are coping really well, unfortunately I know nothing about IUI but I do understand wanting to make your husband happy etc so will be   for you.

Strawbs - good luck sweetie

Marie


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Julie, Ladyverte, Jo - Hi And welcome xxx Good luck for test day    

Marie -   Well pleased for you hun xx

Spanner -   Well done hun xx

Poppins - Good luck for tomorrow hun with your levels  

Eddy - Oh hun im sorry  

Hello to everyone else!!!!

Cant believe it is my test day tomorrow and i'm going to get there!!!!!!!!! (well I hope so) Im soooo nervous just hope I can join the bfp club tomorrow  

 to everyone 

Coz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

congratulations spanner you must be so happy  
Eddy so sorry hun  
Well not sure how I feel a little a/f pains on and off but know that can be normal.Waking to go to the loo but been doing that since EC.Heartburn orjust bad trapped wind up the top of ribs.think thats might be the pesseries  God this is going to be a lond 2ww x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning ladies

congrats spanner and mac cook, my goodness you must be over the moooooooooooooooooonnn!!!!!    

Well my AF is due today so we will see, OTD is still not til Monday but Im not holding my breath as Im getting all the signs it is coming for me..  

Sammy - how are you doing honey? Try to stay   , enjoy the first week which is so full of hope and excitement as as you know the 2nd week drives you batty so just sit back and enjoy the rest of this week...  If it doesnt work for me this time round I think we will be restarting around December time as we have our nhs appt with Kings in 1 month so hopefully they will start us up in December..  

xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Mac, Cook, Wow really good levels, congratualtions! I was 10 days past E/T when I tested my level was 182 with blasts, what day were your embies? good luck!  

Jo, Welcome and good luck you have a fighter there! the symptoms could be anything but think positive it helps! now its time to rest!  

eddy, Really sorry,  , take care, and sending a .

Coz, Good luck for tomorrow!  

I just found out last night that my sister inlaw has just had what they suspect is a miscarriage? she had a positive test a few weeks back but didn't feel right the levels were ok to start but started to drop straight away? feel really bad as I walked in on Sunday and said I tested positive I had no idea, she didn't say either as she didn't want to worry me, she's so lovely, they have one daughter she's 2 and a half, she said she feels ok now and just wants it over but the blood tests are dragging for her, i've been there its not nice.

poppins x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OK send the       I have tested and OMG it is a    

I am in shock still, will test again tomorrow and on Saturday which is our OTD - but had a gut feeling today as have been tired and feeling sick as well.

Keeping everything crossed now that our little embie/s stick


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Congrats to those who have had BFP . 

I had my ET done 21st Oct, still early days. Can you tell me if you experienced side effects?? and roughly what days.

Im now just for good news on the 1st Nov.

Sharon x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Eddy* ~ so sorry to see your news. Take care of yourself hun and lots of luck for those frosties 

*Poppins* ~ sorry about your SIL....not a nice thing to go through  Hope you are ok 

*Thanks Jo* ~ all done for you 

*Jojomama* ~ welcome to the thread....lots of luck to you  

*Sharon* ~ welcome to you too. Try not to worry too much about symptoms hun....they can be so different in everyone. Lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Andrea* ~ any news. Hope you are ok 

*Sammy* ~ good attitude hun.....definately think being PUPO is a good excuse for anything 

*Lucy* ~ could be the meds making you feel a bit off hun. I was in a bit of a panic then when I saw 5 embies!! 

*Spanner* ~ woohooooo  Congratulations!!

Hope everyone's feeling ok today. *Coz and Franny* ~ lots of luck for tomorrow       

*Moomin* ~ OMG, nearly missed your post there. Congratulations....really fab news 

Take care all,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Spanner, Congratulations! for some reason i must of missed your post,   Good luck!  

Julie & Ladyvert welcome aboard and good luck!   

Poppins x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Poppins - Thank you - I had had 4 day old embies put in so it was 15 days past EC and 11 days past ET - I am going back 2morrow to see if they have increased again correctly :0) How are you doing? Are you still having AF pains all the time or do they come and go? I get worried when I cant feel anything! Really sorry to hear about your SIL but she will know that you have been through more than most and I am sure will not begrudge you any happiness. Lets hope she falls again really soon  
Moomin - YEAH!!!! Brilliant news - well done     
Strawbs - keep hanging in there sweetie - remember the signs are the same for both AF and BFP!
Sharon - I have done this 2WW with Spanner as we had our eggs collected on the same day - she had AF pains from about 4 days post et and I had absolutely no pain at all for the first week and just had sore boobs which I get every month (as I normally take cyclogest so knew this wasn't a sign for me), my stomach went back down to normal, I had no implantation bleeding and was convinced that it hadn't worked! 7 days past ET I got a headache which is unusual for me and got a few spots, my boobs were not as sore and then on day 8 i started getting on and off AF pains and stitch! But I have read totally different symptoms that got BFP's too so you really cant tell (not much help is it!)
ctm - Good Luck sweetie, thinking of you    
Sammy - hi  
Spanner - have you got done off that ceiling yet?

Marie


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi everyone please can i join you on here i am due to test on the 28th October.I had 2 embryos transferred a five cell and a four cell

I am so worried at the moment as 2 days ago i had a brown discharge and then it stopped now this morning i have had a browny pink discharge that has now turned into a brown discharge i am so worried that i am loosing it as this is my 2nd FET.Has anyone else experienced .

Kerry x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Kerry,

As far as I am aware brown blood is old blood and can be implantation. I was told to only worry if it was red and full flow.

Hold on in there lovey xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Kerry,

I shouldnt worry too much hunni as it sounds like it might be an implantation bleed....

fingers crossed hun,  

Bell xxx


----------



## tsarvo (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,
can i join in. 
i had 2 eggs put in on the 13th and will be testing on the 27th.
this TWW has been hell. (I'm sure my summer holidays don't last this long! )
its lovely to see so many  
and my heart go's out to all you lovely people who got  .
this is my first IVF, and over the last two weeks i think i have had every twinge going!
good luck to everyone and big hugs.

XXX


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Good Luck Tsarvo, welcome to the thread.

Andrea
x x x


----------



## frannybabes (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi ladies, well done to all those BFP's and so sorry about the BFN's.xxxxxxxxxxxx  

I just tested after not sleeping all night and am in complete shock I just got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Am shaking like a shaky leaf!! thanks for all your support you lovely ladies and good luck to all those testing soon.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrea - I have just seen your signature and wanted to send you a really big   I am so sorry - i hope you can look forward soon xxxx

Franny - Brilliant news well done!!!!     

Welcome to all the new testers!

Marie


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well have tested again this morning, and it was another BFP and this time it was  a CB digital, so no arguments!  Still can't really believe it, and probably won't until I have my little one in my arms again !

Good luck to everyone who is testing today and in the next couple of days we are away for the weekend, so will catch up with you all again soon

xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning everyone!!

congrats to the BFPs overnight, this thread gets alot, its very inspiring..

Well it seems my AF started last night, its very light, ok well actually barely there, but my AF does that sometimes and in a few hours it will start with vengance but its there and I knew it was coming so whilst we are upset we are not devastated.. I think the negative test earlier in the week really helped to prepare us to be honest..  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, Im going to a friend's wedding so I am going to well and truly let my hair down.

xxx


----------



## ctm (Sep 12, 2007)

Franny & Moomin - Well done girls   So pleased for you xx


Unfortunately it was a bfn for me this morning  af hasnt showed her face but I suppose its these cyclogest that are stopping it. One good thing to come out of it is I reached test day for the 1st time!

Good luck to everyone who is yet to test   
Will pop back on Monday once I get my head cleared a bit 

Coz xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Coz so sorry to hear your news     thinking of you xx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me joining you ladies I had ET[egg donor/DH sperm]@ Eugin on 19th Oct we had 2 embies 3days old put back with 4 frozen.5 days into 2ww ,Blood test 3rd Nov.Sorry to hear of the  I have total empathy for you all and DH/DP's. 

Congratulations to those with  get those around you to do the chores,food shop,cleaning etc !!
I am  to anyone who'l listen that all of us on this 2ww will get our .Is anyone else doing egg donation?

Well nipping to the loo need to check in with .Laura x


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if i join you? my embies are 9 days old and its 7 days past transfer. Im at St Judes in Wolverhampton. 

I have to admit i feel far to 'well' this time on my last icsi i felt Ill all the way through but this time i feel happy and well. the wellness is sending me round the twist, means i cant even obsess over symptoms as i dont have any   

Kelly x


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Coz & Strawbs  - my heart goes out you and I really sorry to hear your news. Lots and lots of    xxxxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Kerry,

I had my ET on the 21st Oct and that evening i had a brownish color and  twinges in my lower abdo. I am testing on the 1st Nov i do have sore(. .) not sure if the cyclogest would do this??

good luck with your testing fingers crossed for all of us x

Sharon


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi, mind if i join you? i am on 2ww as well, had e/t on 17 oct, so got 1 week left, have been feeling ok had slight a/f type pain, but last night had quite bad pain, which really is scaring me, and have spent most of today in tears, this 2ww is the most stressfull part of treatment as theres nothing you can do and dont you find the time just goes so slow.


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone- hope you don't mind me joining you. I am on the 2ww following treatment with Donor eggs and test on 30th . The first few days were ok , a novelty being at home ,watching Phil and Fern every morning  . Now I am driving myself mad ! I try and sit down and read a trashy novel and it only lasts about 5 mins before I am up fidgeting again ! It is so hard to be positive and believe it will work when it never has before ,although using donor eggs we have a better chance than the 1 % we were given with my own ! 
Getting loads of symptoms - AF like pains , sore (.)(.) , all caused by the cyclogest and gestone I am sure .
Going back to work next week to keep sane (never thought I would say that  
My thoughts are with those who have had  - to you all .


M x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello ladies

Hope u don't mind me joining.  Started the dreaded wait on Wednesday so 15 sleeps to go.  This is our 6th attempt at ICSI but only our 5th time at this stage.  We have had 2   both both ended sadly.  

Fingers crossed this time.  The 2 embies they transferred are the best we have ever had.

Take care everyone


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi mousey- you sound just me- getting fed up!  i think the 2nd week is the hardest. you test the day before me, have you had any stomach aches?


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi ya ladies hows the 2ww waiting going for you all? would love to hear from you all out there as I'm going abit mad waiting and waiting. due to test on the 31 so another week to go, i have no signs i suppose theres no point asking what your all getting as each to there own, good luck to you all fingers crossed xxx


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi cookie- we are testing same day!!!


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

millwill said:


> hi cookie- we are testing same day!!!


Oh good i am not alone hows it going for you any signs?


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi ya ladies am still on the 2ww would love to chat to others hope your all coping well x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi girls i'm now4 days past blast tranfer which I had done Monday.Feeling sick.It must be too soon I think to feel anything.I'm wondering is it the pesseries?


----------



## tsarvo (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm testing on Monday at 9.45am, going completely mad! 
i don't think i will have any hair left by Monday and i have just been tidying my room and i have found a HPT,
but I'm not going to do it, because if it come up negative then i still have to go through Monday to make sure!
does that make any sense!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

I wouldn't do it this early if your test is on Monday.Maybe a day early is not so bad.How you feeling?I've been fairly calm so far.I'm guessing if they are going to implant they would of by now and now much else I can do x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls

Im 4 days past ET of blasts  hpt on 1st Nov, and   
to everyone on there 2ww

I keep telling myself not too test early 

Good luck girls 

Sharon


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Mousey - I just wanted to say hello as I had my treatment at CRM too (not egg donor) but just wanted to encourage you as i got a BFP this week when i had been told by other people that my FSH was too high......Good Luck xxxx

Marie


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Millwill - yes I'm getting stomach aches and lower back pain - feels like the start of AF - I think it is prob all that progesterone as it got worse today.

Sooty -Like you I had a blast transfer on Monday - started to feel sick this afternoon as well . I blame everything on the evil pessaries.

Thanks for your post Marie - great news on your  . 

We are going away for the weekend to some friends with little ones so will take my mind off it all ,as usually have good fun playing with the kids . Am likely to go mad otherwise  .
Before I embarked on all this treatment madness ,I couldn't believe when I was told the 2ww wait was the worse - it definately is - arghhh !! 

Felt a bit better after dancing around the kitchen to Boney M's ,Daddy Cool (showing my age now ) on the radio- Cat thinks I am mad  

 to all x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How you all doing ?

God this 2ww is terrible isnt it ? i have decided i am going to test tomorrow ( 12dpo ) i am just driving myself mad not knowing whats going on.

Has anyone experienced night sweats ? i am getting them really bad, waking up in the morning my hair is wet, its not too pleasant ! dont know if its a sign or just anxt ! also having sexy dreams....  

Much love and luck to all of you, i wish we could all get BFP's, god only knows we all deserve it !

Bell xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

I feel your pain Cookie- I feel exactly the same. My test is on 30th and it feels like forever away. 

Anyone got any good distractions?!


----------



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

Ladyverte & Bell26

I feel the same, I want to bury my head until the 28th as this is my test date, I am glad I am not the only one going mental!


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Julie and Ladyverte,

There truly is nothing to take your mind off it is there ? not even coronation street and eastenders. I am even going to bake a cake tomorrow just for something to do....

Bell xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!  

Im new to this site and new to this chat room!

Been on the clomid board a bit but thought i would come in here and chat! Need some support! Hope you dont mind!

How are we all?    

Little bit about me:
Im katie, 23, have a DH he is 37...
One little miracle he is 4...
Been TTC since him, had 4 MC latest being 16weeks! 
Now on clomid first cycle this cycle and suffering 


KAtie x


----------



## Debs02 (Mar 27, 2008)

hello ladies not been on for a while but thanks for all the support but sadly its a bfn for us tested this morning and sadly the dream is over for the mo    i'm going to take some time out to get my body right before next fet we have two more snow babies left    
congratulations to all you ladies with bfp's    and my heart goes to all you ladies with bfn's you are all in my prayers  

life is so cruel but we must move on i feel   that last time i had a bfp and i had bleeding right from test date and this time my body has been the perfect host   

i have had a lot of stress throughout the 2ww so i can only assume this has had a great deal to do with my negative result !!!
some people are so insensitive and have caused a lot of trouble for dh and me   

all you ladies due to test   and i do hope you all get the    you all deserve 

love and babydust to all debsxx


----------



## Spanner (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I have been away with work for a couple of days so haven't been able to post...so much has been happening....

Just wanted to say sorry to Wanting Baby & ctm things have got to get better soon  , a big   from me...
Mac Cook - I have just about come down from the ceiling, my clinic doesn;t do blood tests  , I have booked in for a scan on 17/11 so 3 weeks, I did another test this morning, and it came up BFP within a minute   I think I'm obsessed!! lol!! How you feeling now?

Moomin & Frannybabes    on your   - you mus still be in shock - it just doens't feel real does it?

Sooty3 & MrsG2B - Sounds like good signs   just keep on thninking positively...  

 to everyone testing soon

Im now starting to feel sicky I think...

Have a nice weekend

Spanner


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Debs,

Sorry about your BFN hunni, life really sucks sometimes, it really isnt fair.

I have tested this morning, 12dpo (2blasts) and i too have a   i am so gutted, i was praying that this would be our turn. I know its early days yet but i have known for a while that it would be negative.

Bell xx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Bell!!!  I did a really long post last night but lost it.  

12 days is really very early.  you hear it all the time on here but I did test with my dd & got -ve at 12 days & a positive at 14 days, it really is too early honey, hang in there!!!


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

bell - i know it isn't easy but 12 days po means the beanies have only been in there 7 days and when I tested on the 12thy day it was negative too but by the 14th day it was positive so please hang on in there xxx

Spanner - i wondered where you'd got too :0) I had my 2nd blood test yesterday and it was 856 which I am told is fine (might even be 2!) I have my scan on the 11/11 which will be 7 weeks. How are you feeling - I get a few pulling pains but that's it!

Debs - sending you lots of  

Marie


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi Cookie- how are you today? i have had abit of a/f type pain and thursday night had abit more off stomach ache which has worryied me, but i am taking it easy, and i am going out today as i am so fed up off being at home alone. Are you going to test friday or do it thursday? 

Hi Julie- hope your ok today.... not long to go.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

Hope your all well!

Im new to this site and hoping to find friends and get some suppor! 

X


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi dkjg- i cant really help you out with info regarding clomid, but i have read on here about it, and it seems very successful, and for some people they get there bfp quickly, hope it is for you.


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi everyone hope you all are ok?I'm starting to get impatient now.Dont test till next Saturday thats ages away x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just a quick post to let you know that my levels are still doubling ok so thats good, I didn't need ivig yesterday but he will review that again at my first scan in about a weeks time? I actually feel pregnant now!, I get quite light headed a lot.

Hang in there everybody, and stay positive!  

Poppins x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

morning ladies.  God this 2ww is awful isn't it, felt really down yesterday as no symptoms, then had af pains in the afternoon & boobs felt like they were going to explode which sent me into a mad panic as I started spotting with af this time on my last go so was on 2 minute knicker alert.  Went out for a nice meal with girls, I almost cancelled I was so sure af coming but glad I didn't - had a lovely glass of wine which was great I was quite tipsy after half a glass its been so long!!  Anyway woke up this morning no symptoms again & want my af pains back   can't win. Hate it.

Sooty30 - How you doing??  

Bell - How are you honey?  I hope you've not read too much into your pee stick result you're still in the running  

Poppins - Great news about your levels, I bet you can't wait for your scan have you got a date for it yet?  any indication if its 1 or 2 beanies on board?? 

DKJG - Welcome when is your test date hon? Hope you're bearing up ok  

Millwall - I've been spending lots of time home alone too as dh is 'working' (hiding) is not good as have too much time to dwell & obsess  

moomin frannybabes spanner &  mac cook - hope you're all feeling great still & basking in your BFPs  

Debs - So sorry about your bfn   it's so hard when you've invested so much hope.  Great news that you have some snow babies though, keep on!! Taking time out for your body sounds a good idea to me   .  Look after yourself

Ladyverte - Found any good distractions yet?  Please share with us if you have  

Mousey - Hope you've had a nice weekend away still getting the af cramps?  

tsarvo -   good luck for testing tomorrow!!! At least the awful wait will be over

cookie 66 & millwall - How you doing ladies??

Hope i haven't missed anyone !!


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Girls, 
Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days. I was very bold and peed on a stick this morning ( 12 days past egg collection) and got a faint faint line. Could this be? Don't want to get myself overexcited, but I'm staying hopeful 
Gxxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi not having a good day so far.Had a barney with OH last night he had been drinking too so he wasn't intreasted in talking once I got upset.That made it worse and went to bed in tears.I got really upset now i'm worrying that i've wound myself up too much and it wont work.Just feel fed up still have AF pains.Not even sure if i'm going to talk to him when he gets up.I'm staying at family the next couple of days.Got a good mind to blank him for a few days.Lets see how he likes it..Sorry to be so moaney xx


----------



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

Jojomama  I am the same had af type pains all last week and really sore boobs, then the pains and sore boobs disappeared for a few days, then had af type pains again for a few days, now nothing, my test date is 28 Oct I know its not long but my god, I am going mad!

Sooty30 Sorry to hear about your barney with OH, please try and calm down, remember it an emotional rollercoaster for both of you.  We are all in the same boat hear and we are all offering you support!


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

I tested this morning (10 days past EC) and it was negative... I know it's early but was secretly hoping (we've all been there, eh?!) Trying not to be too disheartened.

Sorry to hear you had a row with DP Sooty - you can't change what's happened but you can change what happens from now so might be an idea to let things slides if it means you're going to be in a calmer better place going forward if you can?

Fingers crossed your line gets darker Grace!

Hi to everyone else - hope yo're all remaining as sane as possible!
Lucy x


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

 to everyone who has had BFN's in the last week and congratulations to all the BFP ladies!

I am panicking over my symptoms on this 2ww too.  I had af pains for 2 or 3 days last week, then nothing for 2 or 3 days.  Is this normal?!  I don't feel pg but maybe it is all just too early. Only three days to testing now but I think the last few days of the 2ww are the hardest.  This weekend is going soooooooo sloooooooow.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Ladyverte, step away from the peesticks. Seriously, day 10 is far too early. I know this cos I too peed on a stick on day 10 ( i have a large collection from the internet and I couldn't help it), and it was totally -ve. Wheras today ( day 12) there was a faint line. 
I've just gone out and bought a First Response ( to waitrose, met someone I knew in the queue & had to hide the tests under my potatoes at the till ) but its........POSITIVE  ! I can't believe it - after nearly 3 years of trying to see two lines on a HPT is a beautiful thing. Just hope it sticks now. 
Sheila B - all my nausea and sore boobs disappeared about 3 days ago & I was convinced it was going to be a BFN, so please don't read into it too much. 

Babydust to everyone 
Gxx


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello everyone  

I hope you dont mind if I jump in here and join you all - I've only just discovered ff, not sure where I have been!!

Im also on my 2ww after having my 1st ICSI, we decided to fund 1 go whilst we wait for our appointment with the nhs.  I had 2 embryo's popped back on Tuesday 21st, my date for testing is 3rd of November.  

I dont seem to be having any symptoms at all..... any that I did have from the stimm drugs/trigger shot seem to be going.  Whilst I was stimming I looked forward to this point thinking that I would feel better without all the drugs..... how stupid, I know realise that this part is the hardest of all.

I look foward to listening and sharing experiences with you all over the coming weeks/months.

Best of luck everyone    

Sara xx


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lady, keep your chin up, it is too early still!

Sooty, sorry about your fight!!! 

Me: Today I am 7dp3dt and feeling like I might have a couple symptoms. My bbs do seem a tad veinier with darker nippers (could it be from the PIO?), and I have had a lot of CM since 2dp3dt. This weekend I have a sore throat and I am hoping it is not a cold. I have read so many women who got sore throats before their BFP and I don't know if it is coincidence or if being newly pregnant makes you more susceptible to being sick but I hope this sore throat is from being PG!!! Anyway, that is where my crazy head is at today.


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Grace

Fingers crossed hun that its BFP  

I had my ET on the 21st oct, so HPT is 1st Nov just   and staying   

I do have sore (..)s did you? feel sometimes nausea, not sure these symptoms are mad up in my mind 

Good luck, test again!!!


----------



## Jeza (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you please take me off as a BFP, as I am now no more... thanks Jeza



LizzyB said:


> New home for October and November 2WWers.
> 
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> ...


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Jeza, no words honey  .  So sorry xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

That sucks Jeza, so sorry. xxx     

My pee sticks have been BFN too. OTD today.  Blood results tomorrow.  Busy looking at new clinics.  Has anyone used CRM. looks very good, but no prices, which worries me!!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Very sorry to hear of your Loss Jeza,

No words can describe how your feeling, if you need a chat pm me im here and understand!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm in for my 1st scan tomorrow!    wasn't expecting that! I'll be just 5 weeks and 2 days, but Mr T wants to keep a close eye with my history which is good, levels today still doubling well, they're 6,609. Progesterone is ok too. I feel nervous about the scan, it will be too early for a heart beat but will be good to see if all is ok in there?       I may be having ivig too?

Lizzy, Thanks for updating the list, not that it really matters but it was icsi that we had!   

Hope your all ok? Will catch up soon, I need to go and make my picnic for tomorrow!

Poppins x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

well poppins make sure you let us kow how the scan goes!

 everything is ok!

Katie x


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Jeza - so ,so sorry .

My thoughts are with everyone who have had    - it is so hard after going through everything . 
 to those who have had  

Bit calmer after a weekend away - trying to ignore the symptoms (nausea, AF pains and sore (.)(.) ) one day and then nothing the next - grr!!!

Minimouse I had this lot of treatment at CRM , although it was as a donor recipient . I was really pleased with them .  Everyone was lovely- the nurses,doctors and embryologists and I had a lot of confidence in them .

Need to go and jab myself and have some tea.

sticky vibes to all  

Mx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there everyone....really sorry for disappearing for a few days but I hope everyone's ok 

Welcome to all the new 2wwers on the thread...*Kerry, Tsarvo, Laura, Kelly, Millwill, Mousey, JillJill, Katie and Sara*. I've updated the list now....please let me know if I've got anything wrong. Loads of luck to you all and happy chatting           *Tsarvo* ~ good luck tomorrow  
*
Katie* ~ what day do you test hun?

*Jeza* ~ i'm so, so sad to see your news.....really so unfair. Many gentle hugs 

*Andrea* ~ sorry to see your signature too hun....i was really hoping for you 

*Strawbs* ~ ever so sorry AF arrived.....many hugs 

*Coz* ~ really sorry to see your news too...take care 

*Debs* ~ many hugs to you too....so sorry 

*Mini Mouse* ~ i'm sorry your news today wasn't good......i hope it turns around for you tomorrow  

*Bell* ~ hoping it turns around for you too hun  

So much sad news over the last few days 

*Lucy* ~ way too early....there's plenty of time for that to change   

*Sharon, Cookie, Spanner, Jojomama, Julie, Sheila, Sweets, Jo, Marie, Sammy, Sooty and Moomin* ~ hope you are all ok 

*Poppins* ~ all done, sorry hun 

*Franny* ~ congratulations....have you stopped shaking yet  

*Grace* ~ looking really good hun.........congratulations 

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Jeza ,Just read your post ,truly sorry. .Laura.xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

hello ladies,

 sadly its a   for us this time

 and  for all of you

take care

Fo


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey Fire Opal, I was wondering what had happened to you? Sorry for your BFN, it really sucks   sounds good that you are having a break. My DH and I are also having a break from IUI until the new year. I dont know if you heard but I didnt get basted until CD28!! So I am still in my 2ww   It has been a really long month for us.

Have 2 eggs and more swimmers this month so really praying for a BFP.  

Jeza - So sorry to hear your news. Lots of   and hope you look after yourself. xxx

Hi everyone else, glad to see some new faces on here. Any one with IUI yet? Or am I still alone    Good luck, heres to some more BFPers next week

xx


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers sam

   for you hun

off to bed, take care and sweet dreams

fo


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just wondered if i can be added to the list, my otd is 3/11 its only that as i opted to have it done at the local satellite clinic rather than travel to wolverhampton on the 31/10 which would be 14 days past transfer.

Ive got terrible period pains, well worse than perriod pains i never get them this bad, and back ache just wondered if this is normal, i had pains last tx with ended in a bfn but these are a lot lot worse. my back ache is the worst i just cant get comfortable no matter how i try and as a rule i dont suffer from back ache normally.

Good luck on your two week waits..........fingers crossed for a bfp x


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeza, I am so, so sorry  

Mini, I am very sorry for the BFN. Keeping my fingers crossed that the beta is better news!

Lizzy, my OTD got moved to Friday, October 31st.


----------



## factorV (Apr 4, 2008)

I would like to join this 2ww thread.

Today is the first day of my 2ww.

I had my IUI this morning.  I believe my test day would be Nov. 9th.

FactorV/Susan


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning everyone!

How are we all today

xxx    xxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Buy one get one free First Response tests in Boots girls!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

LadyVerte

Great, thank you for the info!

How much are they


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Jeza - really really sorry that you have had your happiness stolen away so quickly - sending you lots and lots of  
Fire Opal - really sorry to hear about your news too    
Poppins - Brilliant news on the levels - I will look forward to hearing about the scan    
Mousey - I had my treatment at CRM and cant praise them enough........unlike others they told me the truth!
Sammy - bet this feels like a really long month.....hang on in there xxxx
Lizzy - hope you are ok!

Marie


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi marie(mac cook)

Im new to this site and new to this board!

Trying to make friends get and give support!  

How are you this morning


xxxx   xxxx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I woke up with aches in my legs and a bit of a temperature drop so have the feeling af may be on her way in a couple of days.  Although I still have darker rings around my nipples! (sorry if tmi)  But that could be caused by the progesterone supplements.

Only 2 days to go until testing!  If I get that far, that is.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## tsarvo (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning ladies,

having blood test today, and feeling very sick with stress and worry. 
i dont know either way and i have never prayed so much 

good luck to everyone.
xxxx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Good Luck Tsarvo.  Hope it is great news for you today.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## KELLYO (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck Tsarvo, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Good luck Tsarvo! Fingers crossed.

The tests are £10 for 2 tests so I bought a second pack so have 4 tests... Well 3 now as I did one this morning and got BFN (yes I know it's still too early - couldn't help myself. Roll on Thursday).

Also bleeding this morning - light bleed and pink in colour. I'm praying this is implantation bleeding and not AF come early. I've also had a head ache for 2 days which I can't shift and sore (.)(.)

Pleeeease let it not be AF!

How is everyone else this morning?

Lucy x


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone  

Tsarvo, very best of luck with your blood test today - Sheila I hope that your signs are positive signs  

Thank you Lizzy for updating me on the board - feels real now!

I feel very different this morning - day 7 for me on my 2ww, I slept well for the first time since Thursday so feeling refreshed and more positive.  A few cramps yesterday eveing, simmilar those before my period arrives.

Here's hoping xx

Have a good day everyone.

Sara


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning girls

Was just wondering if I could join you in this 2ww madness!!!

Good to heard about the BFP's.  Sorry to hear about the BFN's - I know what it is like to get one of those so hoping I get to experience a BFP this time.

I am 7dpt and going ever so slightly bonkers!   It is lasting an eternity.  I am feeling ok today, bit twingey but I think it is because I am sooo aware of what is going on.  I had pains 4/5dpt and felt awful.  Have been feeling better now , still have sore (.)(.) and have had for weeks (which seems strange). 

My OTD is 3 November (week today!!) if I can get there this time.  On my first attempt AF came early - darn her!  Each day without AF is a bonus to me now.  Please stay my little embies!  

Ischia - I think we test on the same day?
xxxx


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello Gottahope

Yes I test on the 3rd also - 1 week today!

As its my 1st I have nothing to compare it to, so have been reading everyone's different experiences.  So far I have had very few effects, sleeping has been really difficult, I have had a permanent anxious feeling, more physical than mental if theat makes any sense.... It does seem to have lifted this morning though?? Other than that a few cramps yesterday evening.

Do you feel very different this time around or can you make comparisons?  

If its not too cheeky/rude of me to ask, when during your 2ww did AF arrive last time around?

Like you, Im trying to think that each day without it turning up is a bonus.

Everything crossed.

Sara


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi DKJG,

I should really be on the next board by now but still want to keep up with the people that gave me support last week and helped me remain sane! You are definitely in the right place......keep up the pma......this wait is awful but fingers crossed it will all be worth it.

Good luck    

Marie


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

bfn for me - bleeding already


----------



## factorV (Apr 4, 2008)

Jojomama - So sorry to hear about your BFN.

     

Susan/FactorV


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Sara

Its weird really, the first one was so different (in everything) and I was not as hopeful from day one, which was weird.  About a week after ET I just had an overwhelming feeling it had not worked.  AF arrived 10 days after ET so if I can get to the weekend I will be over the moon.  

I do feel generally more positive this time, the whole treatment was different and more positive.  Keep getting niggly pains but trying to ignore them - a little bit of pain today but those ovaries have been a bit battered with all the drugs and EC so hoping its just those recovering! 

I haven't had a full nights sleep for days, I just keep waking up feeling scared and excited!  

Hope you enjoy (?) your second week - count down now for us both!!    

Jojomama - sending you lots of


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Jojomama

Im so very sorry for you - words wont help much, so Im sending lots of kind thoughts.

 

Sara


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,

gottahope - I've had sore (.) (.) since I started stimming and they've not subsided - the joys of IVF eh?!

jojo - sorry to hear your news. Lots of  

Lucy x


----------



## tsarvo (Oct 23, 2008)

OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!

I got a BFP.   

A very strong BFP, so it might be Twins. 

I cant beleave it!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

A HUGE congratulations tsarvo 

A strong BFP prob means it is twins  keep us posted....


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats tsarvo!!


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Tsarvo on your  

    to you Jojomama     So sorry you got a BFN hun.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Got my hcg levels test back today. At 17 past 3dt they were 5402. Any ideas if thats good of bad. Noone at the clinic available today!!!

Congrats to all those bfp. hugs to the bfn.  

Maria


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

hi ladyverte - me too!  Taking it as a good sign   .  Best of luck for 30th xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

mariag thats a lot!!!!!!!!!  Sounds bloody brilliant!!!     

Tsarvo well done hun!!!  Twins!!!       

Jojomama
sorry hun to hear your news.  It sucks doesn't it.    

well my pee sticks were still saying that 'N' word, had my bloods done and b1oody clinic rang this lunchtime. I made DH make the call!! I had fingers in my ears saying        anyway they conversation was going in the way of........

"oh right, yeah, blood test next week, yeah need more meds........"  in the end its another b1oody low positive.  beta level 29.  last time it was 13 then rose to 18. arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!!  why does this keep happening??  Not sure what to think!      

The nurse was so nice to me.  she said it could go to a pregancy or they are worried about ectopic.  This happened last time, you might as well read my diary from then!!! Its d'ja vu!!! 

so back on the bullets and patches!    My pee stick i did at lunchtime now has a faint line!!!!!!!!  My first ever line!!!!    

still seeing it as a negative tho as can't get my hopes up.  if this is a chem pg then i am defo getting DHs boys checked for DNA fragmantation before we get any tx done.  

so the story continues!!    .....................................................


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just a quick one as DH needs to do some invoicing and needs the pc! Will definately catch up tomorrow!

Scan showed twins!   2 sac's and 2 feotal poles! too early for heart beats I'm only 5 wks and 2 days, Feel shocked, excited, thrilled, nervous and scared all in one go, we couldn't stop grinning when we walked out of the room! everything is going ok so far but then it normally does at this stage like I say I am very nervous? I need more bloods and another scan Thursday, he really is keeping a close eye!

I had ivig today too.

Poppins x


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Lots of     for you mini!

CONGRATS POPPINS!


----------



## Julie xxxxx (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I think it all over for me, I think AF has arrived, will get it confirmed tomorrow 

Sorry to hear of all the ladies with   and well done to those with  .

I am feeling ok, and will fight for until the end!


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Well first day back at work today and oh what a nightmare. Lol. I thought it would be better being back at work to keep myself busy but could not concentrate at all. Everyone keeps saying be positive but its hard when you have been trying for years and years. Keep getting slight twinges in my belly but then worry this is my period coming. Does anyone else feel the same ?


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

your not alone there suzi i to had to return to work today im due to test on the 31st and god my mind is racing cannot focus on anything and its hard being possitive when you have 0 signs hold on in there xx


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah thank you. It does not help that there are loads of pregnant people in my office too so there is no getting away from it really. Hopefully tomorrow willl be a bit better


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

just remember we are both in the same place right now, will be thinking of you when i too test on the 31st. xx


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you too xx


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

hi julie- just came on to wish you luck- then seen your post, dont give up just yet  ,    xx

hi suzi fairy & cookie- i am testing 31st, this is been a long 2ww, and now its nearly time i am so scared.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Guys

Poppins........TWINS!!! Brilliant news well done.....hang on in there you are doing great    
Tsarvo - Well done on your BFP sweetie
Maria - the levels look brilliant to me - they are meant to double every 48 hours and it sounds like they have been doing that!

JoJo - Sending you a really big   and hoping that someone can give you some answers soon 
Mini Mouse - hang on in there sweetie.....you never know  

Good luck to everyone else testing this week!

Marie


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Morning everyone  

Julie - So sorry if your fears are realised today   

Tsarvo  - fantastic news, I am hoping that things continue going well xx

I feel a little low this morning, had bad af pains all last night, finding it difficult to remain positive as these pains feel so fammiliar.  My DH is off with me today so I think we will find something nice to do, stay occupied....

Good luck for anyone testing today

Sara


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

BFN for me   we are giving TX a rest now for 6 months, not sure if i am emotionally capable of going through this again, its been the worst year of our lives.

Good luck to you all

Bell xx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

(((((((Bell)))))))    

So sorry you got a BFN hun.   Sending you lots of hugs and I hope your dreams come true next year.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Sara - I felt exactly the same last night.  Was convinced AF on the way, feel slightly better this morning but it is hard to stay positive but we must!! Less than a week to go - hold in there hun! Enjoy your day with your DH, will be good to take your mind off things.    

Bell - so sorry to hear your news  

xxx


----------



## Ischia (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Gottahope 

Keep coming back on here to help, takes away the feeling of isolation.

Bell, Im so very sorry   

Sara


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Sara

I have just been reading a thread on here about AF pain in 2ww - it does give you hope that it is a good sign.  I know it is still hard though.  Hope you are feeling better - this wait is horrendous isn't it?!

xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all, Can I join you?? I'm on day 4 of my 2ww after my FET. I've been getting aches and pains ever since ET, although they got really bad last night but seem to have eased off today. I'm lucky as DH is off work with me for the whole two weeks so we're keeping each other occupied. He's off sick as he nearly chopped his finger off doing DIY a couple of weeks ago so the things he can't do I do and the things I can't do he does, we make a good team LOL!!!

Is there anyone else on here testing next weekend

Rachel xx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

omg omg omg omg............bleeding stopped to point where cm was clear, just did a test &  , is quite a strong line too even after about the 10 cups of tea I've drunk with my mum this morning!!! don't think it's the hcg as my shot was halved & I tested sunday which was -ve.  Can't quite believe it.  I may actually be.........   

Sorry can't do personals my head's in far too much of a spin.  AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

jojomama - thats amazing news!  It was meant to be xx When is your OTD?


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

thank you so much gottahope, i can't believe it, i have now got my bum sellotaped to the sofa & my feet up, I was almost going to go & sweep up some leaves this afternoon  . My OTD is 3rd nov I had ec 2 weeks tomorrow & 2x 5 day blasts transferred, a couple of ladies on here had the same & otd is 1/11.  I am hoping & praying it isn't another chemical & that our precious bean/beanies stay on board  

when is your test date?


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

jojomama - my test date is 3 november too.  I had a day 3 transfer last Monday.  This waiting is driving me potty.  Am tempted to test early but DP will not allow it at all.  Am up and down all the time - its crazy isn't it!  
My first ICSI didnt work cos AF came early so I overanalysing every twinge, I try not to but can;t help it   
xx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

I was convinced it hadn't worked as not really had symptoms which I did quite alot with dd & on chemical, I had a very slight bleed which I thought was implantation last weds & really sore boobs & a few cramps saturday but by sunday had completely gone & when the bleeding started yesterday well, I just knew......or so I thought, just goes to show, what a lovely way to get egg on yer face!! 

I'm really cautious   no more bleeding but must admit I'm thrilled 

Talk about a roller coaster I can't take much more of this  

How you spending the 2ww are you at work??  Monday now seems an eternity away

xx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

jojomama on your BFP.  Make sure you keep your feet up and leave those leaves alone!

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi

It certainly sounds like a nice surprise to me!

I guess I will just have to wait and see.  I have the whole 2ww wait off work and although the waiting is driving me potty I am quite glad to be at home as when I feel a bit rubbish and just want to put my feet up (like today!) I can, if I was at work I would not be able to do that.  Not long now!!  I am wishing my days away but it is getting closer and the not knowing is almost unbearable - aaaggghhh!

make sure you put your feet up xx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

Put me down for a BFN   AF started in full force last night.

Decided not to do another IUI cycle. Just going to concentrate on DS and being man and wife for now. Surprisingly though I feel alot better about that, we can get pg on our own and we are on the IVF waiting list.

Parents offered to pay for IVF for us but we are happy to wait on the NHS and use the time productively with a nice holiday and a great Xmas.

Good luck to everyone else, praying for BFP's for you all

xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all...

Im on day 21! First cycle of clomid 100mg! Am unsure if i have ov'd yet! 

How is everyone today!

Sorry for everyone with    

Congrats for everyone with    

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Sammy!!!

     Im sorry honey.. both of us in the 2ww we did together got their AF early    Take some time and be kind to yourself, DW and I have really struggled with it the past few days and as you know we are taking a break til Dec..

I am thinking of you..

xx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jo Jo i've been away for a few days and my heart sunk when I read your post then I heard your good news.I'm so pleased for you hunny.I still have to wait till Saturday,Got pains that come and go and boobs are vainy but you never know.xxx
Congratulations to all the 
And sending loads of  to the  So sorry xxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

sammy, it's so hard, I hope your lovely boy & dh look after you 

 for your upcoming ivf, & time out can do you so much good


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

hey sooty, I know, I don't know if I'm coming or going   but I am quite literally too terrified to move off the sofa at the mo (but am quite skilled as had lots of practice sitting round with my feet up).

Your signs are all sounding very good to me     Got everything crossed for you hon x


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Congratulations Jojomama keep resting!!Sammy sorry to hear your news. .I have had a stressy day today have had pains in my calf muscle for a few days now.Went to Dr's and have been told it's nothing sinister but have have ripped my muscle ouch!

I test on 3rd Nov[day 15]so will do a hpt on Sun if I can hold out that long.Felt really giddy a couple of hours ago and resorted to crawling into bed.Trying not to analyse too much but it is so hard!The panic of it failing is hard to shake off.

Love and luck ladies,Laura.


----------



## LILLYGLAS (Sep 16, 2008)

Sammysmiles - so sorry to hear your news give all your love to your dh and ds for now and enjoy the christmas break and heres hoping you get what you wish for in 2009. xxxxx
Mrs G2B - yes of course it can change, hang on in there!!!!


----------



## Suzi Fairy (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone testing on 5th November ? this is my first IVF so not sure what to expect. Good luck to you all   Suz x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Mrs G2B, i tested 2 days before otd with dd & got bfn & a very faint line on otd, hang in there


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

JoJo - just got in and was going to send big hugs to you when saw your fantastic news - still big hugs ,but happy hugs . Keep resting .
My brain is mush at the moment so hopeless with personals ,but thinking of everyone who has had   and so pleased for everyone with  .
Ladyverte - think you test on Thurs like me ? I am trying to pretend it isnt happening so not tempted pee sticks,as worried that when I test it will be all over and at least at the moment there is a glimmer of hope . 

 to all 

Mx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*FO* ~ i was wondering about you hun......so sorry to see your news. Many hugs 

*Bell* ~ gentle hugs and much love hun 

*Sammy* ~ oh, really sad to see your news too. Have some good time out with your DH 

*Susan, Suzi Fairy, Rachel and Gottahope* ~ welcome to to thread and loads of luck     *Suzi* ~ there's no other 5th Nov testers but there's a few on testing on the 3rd. I'm sure there'll be some along soon though 

*Rachel* ~ can I have you test day please and I'll add you to the list 

*Julie* ~ how did you get on today?

*Jo* ~ you're way too early hun....there's loads of time for your result to change. Hang in there  

*DK* ~ i was all confused then....you've changed your name! How are you doing hun....what day are you going to test? Your name just changed again as I was posting 

*Minimouse* ~ you're still on the rollercoaster then.....hope those levels keep rising well. When's your next test?  
*
Marie* ~ i'm fine thanks  I'll leave you the link to the 'Waiting for First Scan' thread if you've not found it already (although you are welcome to post here too )
*
Waiting for 1st Scan (200 - Part 7*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158399.615

*Maria* ~ sounds like great levels 

*Jojomama* ~ wow, that's fab news.....congratulations  Can i put your BFP up or would you like to wait til OTD 

*Tsarvo* ~ congratulations......so pleased for you. Yay 

*Poppins* ~ woohoooo.......fantastic!!

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

can we wait til otd too scared don't want to jinx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

No problem hun


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

My OTD isn't until the 9th. Seems like a long time off at the minute!!!!! 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

OMG I got a    

Can't quite believe it yet. I am so happy   

Really hope this is a sticky one and we are at last blessed with our little miracle.

Thank you so much for all your support over the last few weeks.

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi lizzy!

Yeah i was known as DKJG But i get boarded and like to keep people on there toes hehe! Changed to katie and darren now just DK its short and sweet! Like me hehe!

How is every one this morning!

Congrats to everyone with the   

 to everyone who got  

xxxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Sheila B - wow huge congrats honey  

Chuffing hell ladies I am mental.  Tested again this morning & the line is a little fainter so am freaking out its another chemical, no more bleeding have had af pains & feeling a bit sick, I am trying to stay   as it's not a full 24 hours since I retook the test but, yesterdays test was a diluted sample & todays concentrated so I dunno    Monday seems a loooooong way off, I reckon I will be on these boards a fair bit over the next few days.

Hope everyones ok


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning

Sheila B - yeay!  Congratulations    

jojomama - a line is still a line.  Just hang in there and take it easy, it is still early if your OTD is Monday.  I will keep everything crossed for you   

MrsG2b - I think it is a little early to show up yet so best of luck for Saturday    

I have had really bad AF pains last night and this morning, although they have now gone.  (.)(.) also not so sore (is this bad?).  Starting to panic as AF arrived early last time and I simply have to get past Friday with no AF and then I am going to test on Sunday.  Discussed it with DP last night and although he doesn't want me to, if we get that far then he says if it makes me feel better and gives me focus then he is happy.  Please let me get to Sunday!!      

xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Moring Shelia B Congrats hunny on your     

Good morning JOjo....

Dont keep testing hunny you will make yourself ill and sick with worry! I know its hard but wait til your test days! Your hormones will be stronger!

Getting 2   is great news and 99% means you are preg so rest, eat, drink loads of water and chill, make sure that eggie is warm!

To everyone else hang on in there!


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

hi well it all looks downhill for me as have AF this morning am feeling totally empty right now soo close to test date on the 31 oh well good luck to all of you on the 2ww


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Please can I join this thread??

I am on 2ww from 1st ICSI. OTD is 10th Nov. I am terrified. I spent the first 3 days with loads of pains but they have settled today and I don't know if that is good or bad. I am on pessaries and feeling bloated with sore boobs and like everyone else I am thinking about evey twinge...

I am off work (again not sure if that is good or bad!) and have been trying to walk in the park everyday and keep mind of it BUT ITS SOOOO HARD!!!!!!! I am really emotional and DH is in the USA (he works there and came home for 2 weeks of tx) so I feel like I am going mad. I am also getting angry at everythig including my lovely mother who has really been there for me...


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

chablisgal Welcome hun!     its a   for you!

I have just been told by hospital i have to go for blood test day 21 thing! To check out what these pains are for!


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

cookie66 - sorry sweetie   are you still going to test on 31st?

chablisgal - pains and bloating are common as your ovaries have taken alot of poking and prodding and will fill up with blood so make sure you drink plenty of water.  It is really hard to think of anything else as it is just you and your body now (with pessaries) to look after those embies and I find that hard to get to grips with sometimes  

It is an emotional time and its sounds like you need your mum if your DH is miles away.  You are bound to feel all sorts of things and you are not alone. Maybe watch some upbeat tv, a comedy you enjoy?  Maybe also have lunch somewhere with your mum so you have something to look forward to.        

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya Girls!

Can I join in?? I am officially on my 2ww! Had my ET today one Grade A and one Grade C on board!!  

xxxx


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

hello All

Have been posting on here recently as finding the 2ww the hardest bit of tx!

Please could you add me to your list - I have just done 1st fresh IVF cycle - my ET was on sunday 26th oct, due to test on sat 8th nov!

thanks,

Becky


----------



## bridgeta (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi, do you mind if I join you guys??

On 2ww - had ET on 22nd October, OTD - 5th November!  One week to go!

Shabby (chablisgal) - we've been on firecrackers together!  Know exactly what you mean - I'm very bloated, sore (.)(.) - on and off and keep thinking about every twinge!  Bled last week   freaked out, then realised that this was ok.

I'm back at work, which thankfully is taking my mind off of it a bit, but there was a bit of a run in, in the office y'day and I was getting worked up, kept thinking "I'm not supposed to be getting stressed", which made me even more wound up, ended up walking out, went to the toilet and cried and managed to calm myself.

This 2WW is driving me insane.

Big congrats to all those with BFP!

Big   to all of you unlucky ones!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

My OTD is the 8th of Nov! Anyone else with this testing date would love to hear from!

Anyone to talk to will be nice! Feeling a little low and lovely!


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

DK - sorry to hear you're feeling low. I'm testing on the 8th too, although OTD isn't until the 9th. We've agreed to do it early as DH is going to football Sunday morning. How are you finding the 2ww so far It's driving me mad. Feel really guilty today coz feel like I've been doing too much so think I'm gonna get an early night tonight!! 

i took the dogs for a walk this evening and they drove me nuts. Not doing anything they don't normally do but I ended up storming home and shouting at them, I feel really guilty now for shouting at them and i don't even know why they made me feel so wound up 

Rachel xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi mrs Gally and all the other lovley ladies!

Thank you for your kind works, i have been feeling rather rought and terrible pain s mainly in my left side! Went back to hospital yesterday for blood test so should get results today! Il put them up when i get them!

Glad to see someone else is testing the same day as me, hopefuly we can be happy together and both have   

What treatment are you having? i see FETwhat is that sorry if thats a bit personal please dont answeit if it is!

Hope everyone is ok today!


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning girls

Congratulations starfish -    - wonderful news!!


Bridgeta, bobblymole and saila - welcome to the madness that is the 2ww.  Hope you are all ok this morning.

I am still having AF pains so just taking it easy and   really hard as this is the stage at which it all went wrong last time, just got to get past today - so have the box set of Cold Feet to keep me occupied today!

xxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning gottahope!

AF Signs could also be inplantion pains so fingers crossed for you! Apart from them how are you?

Starfish congrats hunny!


----------



## cookie66 (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for your comments 'b]gottahope' yes they still want me to test on the 31 as your not allowed to start again until they have a record. x


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi DK

I feel fine apart from these niggly pains - I really hope that my embies are snuggling in which is why I am getting these pains.

I am just taking it easy and trying to occupy my mind which is really hard but this website is great!

How are you?

cookie 66 - I know what it is like to test on OTD when you know it is already a negative.  Focus on the next tx as it really helped me to get through it.


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Well ladies i have had the results of my blood test, no infection which is good....

But my Hormones level is extermly low! On day 22....(yesterday)VERY VERY LOW!                                        

There not sure what to do now! she saying its likely i have not ovulatedi wish they would make up there bloodly mind!

She said if i ovulated a week ago which was ment to be on day 17 then the levels would be low, she going to speak to the big boss and see what he says to do now!

God what a   day!


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi girlies

I had e/t 8 days ago so only 9 more sleeps til OTD.  As this is our 6th go I expected to be nice and relaxed but I'm a mess.  Analysing every niggle, knicker checking everytime I visit the loo.Feel like I'm going insane that's why its great to have this site as it helps to know there are others going through the same.

Hope everyone is ok? I just try to remember that even though fertility treatment is an emotional rollercoaster it is a chance(some people's only chance)to have a family and the alternative is not worth thinking about.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi Dk

Sorry sweetie, don't know what to say really but sending you lots of  .  

xx

Hello JillJill - wow 6 goes, thats very commendable.  I really do hope this works for you.  This 2ww is definitely the worst part of treatment, give me the needles anyday! Hope you get your dream. x


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

DK - I'm so sorry to hear about your test results. I hope things work out for you though    
my treatmeant is a frozen embryo transferxx


Congrats Starfish, that's brilliant news, I bet you're over the moon!!!  

JillJill - Good luck with your 2ww, I hope it goes your way this time!!

I'm not doing too bad today. Been sat in the hospital all morning waiting for DH to have the dressing changed on his finger so now I'm resting in bed!! I've got some niggly pains in my stomach and I am STARVING again. Other than that i've got no signs at all........... don't know whether thats a good thing or not  

Take care all

Rachel xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies!

I just wanted to say thank you for your replies and email, your kind words!

Means alot to me!

Im very down and tearful and knowing i have you lot means alot to me!

Thanks x


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well tomorrow is the big day for many of us? Are you all as scared as me? Do any of you testing tomorrow have any idea, one way or the other, what the result will be? I just really don't know. Sometimes I think I could be PG, other times I think no way. This sucks so much, I really just want tomorrow to be over with. I am so nervous. This will be the scariest halloween ever!!


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow.Have everything crossed for  !Love laura.x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Was thinking of testing tomorrow but think I will hold of til OTD which is Saturday.Not sure what to think.Have funny taste in mouth and vainy boobs but not sure if it's the drugs or not xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, sorry for long "me" post!  

We had our scan today and we only have one baby now, we're still keeping positive for this one though.   It had definately grown and was a good size it was just a shame we couldn't get a heartbeat for reasurance, but the doctor did say not to worry and that most at this stage wouldn't get one yet (5 weeks & 5 days) so we just have to pray and hope now. I feel a little sad for loosing one, we could see the sac there still it was just very small.  

The clinic have since phoned and it was a doctor so I imediatlely panicked, but luckily my levels are now 26 or 28,000 which he said is very good ( he didn't have them in front of him to check which was annoying?), he's words were the baby is still alive, so I feel more relieved now, I had thought it would be 29,000 from working out my levels from the last one but wasn't sure if they slow down at some point? I'm annoyed at myself for not asking now  . 
I'm back in tomorrow for another scan by this specific doctor who wants to look himself at how things are going, along with doing another full blood count first thing to see if maybe they will increase my clexane- I'm on 60mg already? and if I need a higher dose of steroids and a possible top up of ivig so it could be a long day? 
The worse thing is DH is away working tonight and feels so helpless bless him, but my Mum didn't want me to go on my own so she and my Dad are coming over later and my Mum will come with me tomorrow. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed so tightly now!         

Poppins x


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

hi ladies
hoping I can join you all, and help pass the time of this dreaded 2ww!!
I had 2 expanded grade 1 blasts transferred on Tuesday, and my OTD is the 9th November>
I am imagining allsorts, and this is only day 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!
Best wishes to all,
luv Nikki


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Cookie* ~ so sorry Af arrived....will you test anyway? Take care 
*
Poppins* ~ i'm so sorry for your loss  Good luck for your scan tomorrow  
*
Jojo* ~ i'm sure it'll be fine, maybe hold out testing to OTD and you'll have a fab strong line  

Thanks for your OTD *Rachel* ~ hope it flies by hun  Don't worry about your doggies, just give them a big cuddle 

*Hi Chablisgal* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your 2ww. It must be so hard not having you DH around with you....sending lots of cyber hugs  
*
Hi Saila* ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test? Loads of luck  
*
Hi Bobblymole* ~ i _love_ your name, it's fabulous  Welcome and much luck to you  

*Hi Bridgeta* ~ hope you have a better day at work. Welcome to you too....hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too loopy   

*Hi Nikki* ~ welcome to the thread....you definately in the right place to help pass the time. Lots of luck  

Hi there *Jilljill* ~ really hope this is the one for you too  
*
Hi Laura* ~ hope you are doing ok 

*DK* (((hugs))) ~ sorry you've had such a bad day hun...hope they can give you some answers soon 

*Gottahope* ~ hang in there hun......really hoping Sunday brings good news  
*
Sheila* ~ congratulations......so pleased for you 

*Starfishtigger* ~ yay...congratulations to you too 

Good luck to all the Halloween testers (and *Sooty* if you test tomorrow too)        

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi everyone - we got a   yesterday  .We are devestated and cant believe it -2, what looked like perfect blasts put back. Need to hibernate for a bit and then hope the frozen blasts survive the thaw. We never got to freezing anything with my own eggs so we are really grateful to our donor for the chance . 
Thanks for everyone for the  support over the madness that is the 2 ww . It is good to hear peoples success stories and gives lots of hope .In my darker moments  I feel like having a meltdown in the middle of the clinic and shouting  'It doesnt work ! ' , and it is good to read it does .

Keeping everything crossed for everyone testing and   to all those who have had  

Mx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mousey ~ i'm so sorry hun......it just shouldn't be so hard 

Take good care of yourself and much luck for your frosties when you are ready 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mousey i'm so sorry sweetie sending you loads of hugs xxxxx
I didn't test today thought i'd leave it till tomorrow my OTD.Scared now but I think what will be will be now. xxx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

So sorry Mousey.Laura.x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry Mousey, dont be ashamed to have a good wail and cry and hopefully try again with your frosties. 

xxx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning girls

Mousey - sorry to hear your news sweetie.  Its just a diffcult emotional process isn't it.  Have a good old cry and then try to focus on your frosties - it is not over yet.   

MrsG2b - sorry chicken, a BFN sucks!  I know words don't really help at the moment but once you are stronger get focussed on the next tx, it really helped me.  

Hope everyone else is ok and dealing with the 2ww the best you can!  I am nearing the end now and getting very scared - 3 days to go!  It has been the longest 2 weeks of my life.


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi 

I normally post on another thread- but this one seems more appropriate, as I'm on the dreaeded 2ww! Is it ok if I join you
I had ET last Fri 24th Oct, and blood test date in 5th Nov.
I've been in work this week- which has really passed the time, and kept my mind otherwise occupied, but it has been really stressful................today I just cant face going in -(I work as an area Manager in retail- and just cant deal with all the people issue at the moment!)  at home  today- feeling really emotional, weepy and tired!
Its my second tx- last one BFN. TX this time seemed so much better, so I am feeling a little more positive about this one, but theres still that niggling voice in your head telling you its not going to happen again.......so dont get your hope up again..................

I have actually been feeling ok. Normal infact . The odd twinge- butterfly feeling. Heartburn, sore boobs- but I think those are all side effects from the proj suppositories!!!!? Thers is just no give away is there? its hell......

Good luck to all of you going through the same, and Congrats to all with BFP x
Shippy x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Shippy- I completely agree with you.. there are no give away signs. I too have the odd twinge but that is it and I know the sore boobs etc are side effects of the lovely pessaries!!!!!

Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello Shippy

Welcome to the madness.  I am on my 2nd tx too and I know exactly how you feel.

I couldn't face going back to work so got signed off.  I manage 4 people and just couldn;t face dealing with the issues as I am far too emotional!   

This tx I said I would try not to analyse like last time ..ummm that was silly cos how can you not analyse every little twinge!  Best of luck for the 5th   xx


----------



## Helenmegan (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everybody. Im on the awful 2ww aswell, 7dpiui, feel very very pre-menstrual!!!! Just really grumpy and feel very heavy around my lower back area! I feel really fed up now, cant concentrate on work or anything, i feel so much pressure for it to work. First iui, prob will test around mon/tue- 11dpiui. Is it normal to feel so ****


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Shippy,
I am due to test on 5th too.
Have been feeling complete;y 'normal' too. Am on progesterone and oestrogen and feel rather bloated with tummy twinges, but that's it!
Have to confess to doing POAS's already. No prizes for guessing they are negative!
Kate


----------



## Helenmegan (Oct 30, 2008)

Im on 7dpiui and feel terrible. So grumpy and down, just feels like really bad pmt!!! Help!! x


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe that's good news Helen! I am feeling fine, quite jolly in fact. I am resigned to it being a BFN on Wednesday as I feel no symptoms. But we can't tell, can we?! You, me or Helen could be the lucky winner/s, so dont be downherated about feel such a beyotch...just try not to take it out on your nearest and dearest. Most of us have arguments with them at some point as we get stressed and anxious!
Best wishes, Kate


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Morning girlies

I love/hate this site. I read such positive stories and am thrilled for all those who suceed but then you read about the BFN and it brings it all home.  I am so sorry for all those who get BFN's I know it doesn't make you feel any better but we are thinking of you and your DP.

8 sleeps to go for us. Why do different clinics test at different times. I had e/c 20/10 and e/t on 22/10. My test date isn't till 08/11 which is 17 days after e/t. I have read some people are shorter and some longer Why??

Last day tomorrow of the lovely gel things. Normally I have pessaries but clinic has changed to using these gel things, best way to describe them is like a small turkey baster ha ha.

Analysing every twinge and trying to look for positive signs. Still quite early I know but just want it to work this time. I hate the whole tx rollercoaster.  I wish I didn't have to go through it but can't stop as that would mean admitting defeat and never having children.

Good luck to everyone in whatever will come your way.


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi JillJill

You know I think that they may give you a test date based upon your natural cycle ... mmm ... not sure.  I had ET 18th Oct and test tomorow which is 14 days.

Some naughty person here has tempted me to test early ...

Hold on in there.  At least you know there are so many of use doing this together and the shared joy when we see it work for someone is such a boon isn't it?

I must admit I know every single twinge etc in my body.  I have become quite adept at ignoring discharge feeling as nothing.  That confidence is being eaten away a little today as if I get through today it will be the first time I actually get to test before AF screws things up.   to all who are looking in.

Jx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello ladies

just wondering if i could join u..

i had et today with 2 6 day cell embies on board ive named them sweetness and light..

its going to be long 2 weeks..me thinks feeling positive at mo dont know why!!!

emsy xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Its good to be in this together ladies.....................
I felt so positive at the begining. The tx at Hammersmith I thought was excellent (better than my private hospital last year) & DH there throughout-  (we had some marital issues last time and he never came to any appts with me)
I havent felt as bad as I did last time on 2ww, but maybe thats because I've been busy at work (i got sined off last time).
But as time goes by- I am feeling negative again. I think if i feel like its not going to work- then it may prepare me more - but I know thats not true, cos we all want the good news.............
Sorry to bable on............. 


I am so sorry to hear the ladies who have not had a succesful tx. My heart goes out to you all. 
shippy x


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

hi ladies 
on my 2nd day of   and already im gettin nervous keepin shoutin at dh, and im so tempted to do a test thats hidden in my unddie draw.


----------



## Bally (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Can I join you all here?
I had 2 embryos transferred on Wednesday at Care Northampton (they have been amazing!!!). I'll be doing my test on the 14th November and 2 days in already think that its absolutely dragging on...
I'm finding it really difficult to not think about anything but my embryos!

Sending lots of positive thoughts to you all!

Bally


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

bally u test same day as me...  its a good day x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Mousey, Very sorry,   best of luck with the frosties on your next go.  

Mrsg2b, Very sorry for you too.  

Best of luck to you all,  

Great news for us, we saw the heartbeat today! WHAT A RELIEF! my mum was in the room with me too, and she was so chuffed to see our little bubber (blob) pulsating away!    I'm still back in on Monday for another one!    Cant believe I've had 3 scans and I'm not even 6 weeks until tomorrow. I'm not complaining the close monitoring is great, Mr T decided today to swap me from dexamethasone to 20mg of prednisolone steroids instead, I'm going to be a moon face!!!   I didn't need an ivig top up luckily, but I may do next week, he wants to see how the different steroids do?
I'm so happy today but taking it each step at a time as its actually a really crucial time for us now, we have had 3 M/C previuosly and found out at around 7 weeks on the last 2, so between now and next week will be hard.          

Poppins x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey rose  i had et today aswell 2nd icsi also..14th is going to be luky day

 to us all

emsy x


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi everyone - well its official! have done 4 tests on consecutive days & there it is a lovely juicy big fat dark blue line (I could just stare at it all day) it has finally sunk in that we got our longed for    , You can put me up lizzie! Tbh have been terrified it'd be another chemical I had convinced myself it couldn't work but there you go.  Phoned the clinic & they told me not to even bother going in on otd & they have booked me for a scan for 17 nov     What a turbulent week its been it really is awful the 2ww.  I think I may have to remove the sentence 'cope well under pressure' from my cv as I've been demented!!

Sooty30 - Thinking of you & got everything crossed for tomorrow hon   You have been marvellous & coped really well on your first ever 2ww & I admire you for not testing early. Well done you.

cookie66 - Really sorry is heartbreaking when it doesn't work.  Be kind to yourself & dh

Chablisgal, salia, bobblymole, Bridgeta, jilljill, nikkifrance, Helenmegan, shippy, london65, emsy, wrin & donnamarie & rose39 & bally welcome to the dreaded 2ww hope we can help you feel a little more sane & good luck to you.  Can I just say I don't advocate testing early   even though I did by a full 6 days but it has made me deranged (not that I wasn't before)  

Fantastic news starfish huge congrats hope you sail through the next 8 months honey

Mousey - so sad for you    it really isn't fair & it hurts like hell when it doesn't work.  Take some time for yourself & dh & then think of your lovely frosties xx  

Mrs G2b - Really sorry for your bfn   , after all that is invested its exasperating when it doesn't work.  Take care.  Glad you got some little ice babes waiting for you.  

Poppins - Fab news, how wondeful to see bubbins little heart pounding away!! Really chuffed for you & got everything crossed that it continues to do well.  You must be on tenderhooks & it sounds trite to say 'try & relax' but you must.

Gottahope - How you doing honey? how long you got to go now?  Hope you're not feeling too emotional, I have been too, its horrid isn't it at times I've felt like I'm not even in control of my emotions & just broken down.  Just go ahead & have a good old weep when you need to.  Its impossible not to obsess about symptoms too, you just can't help it

lots 1 - How you doing? 

dk - where are you at honey? - whats the deal with your hormones?  I hope everythings ok & that your not still feeling down.  not too long now

jojo xx


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Evening Ladies how you all doing 

I'm not doing too bad. I'm officially one week into my 2ww and it's driving me mad!!! I was feeling really positive earlier in the week but now I feel really down. I'm not getting any symptoms at all, my cramping has gone and I just get the occasional endo niggle. My boobs are so sore and I am really hungry a lot but other than that feel totally normal. As everything i've been feeling can be put down to the drugs i'm just finding it really depressing. I'm desperate to test early but i know when it comes downto it I'll be too scared of seeing that BFN so I know I will have to wait. I just wish i could see some sort of sign that it's worked  the only good thing about this weekend is our friend has been staying and the boys have been finishing my floor (which DH didn't finish because that's when he nearly chopped hisfinger off) and they've also started planting our hedges which have been in pots for nearly 6 months. I've been busying myself supervising them and making the tea which has at least taken my mind off it a bit.

I just wish i knew either way!!!

I'm sorry for the me post. I hope everyone is ok. Sending   to everyone

Rachel xxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

JoJo - fantastic news - I am so pleased for you .   .
Early days for me but after having little sleep pre test morning and little post test evening spent yesterday in a frenzy of cleaning the house from top to bottom , changing furniture around ,baking bread , ironing all DH shirts (I never iron anything !), making a big roast dinner and doing 3 loads of washing .   . managed to stop myself going out into the garden and raking up the leaves . I then sat down and cried and fell asleep on sofa at 8.30 with a large glass of red wine . I think this is known as displacement activities !!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone waiting   and so pleased for those with fantastic news .   to all those who have had BFN .

M x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Tested this morning at 4am and got a      I can't believe it I really can't after all this time trying xxx


----------



## mousey (Oct 18, 2008)

Sooty -         
Fantastic news - so pleased for you 

Mx


----------



## Sheila B (Sep 13, 2008)

Sooty on your BFP.     

I am so pleased for you.  

Love Sheila xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

sooty    so pleased for you

emsy xx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats Sooty

November been a lucky month up til now, long may it continue.


----------



## Nikki France (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi girls,
well I am going mad with the rest of you on this 2ww. I thought I would be dead chilled about it, err NOT!!!!
I do get inspired by the BFP, it gives us all hope! All I need to see now, is a lady with a BFP who has had FET, with a cough and cold all week!!!!!!!!!!
I could not believe my bad luck that I developed a cold on the Sunday before my ET on Tuesday! When they put my embies back, they said please stay lying down for 20 minutes, and do not cough or sneeze!!!! ugh!! I managed it, but it was so hard. BUT since then I have been coughing and sneezing for England and France, and I swear this tx this time cnnot work, with all this onslaught!!
Then I beat myself up for being so negative, when I need the PMA !!!

Do you think it can still take 4-5 days for implantation, even when you have blasts put back, or do they naturally implant in the first day or two ?? I sooooo want to test early, but my hubby is adamant I must wait til next Sunday  Easy for him to say LOL
Sending   and   to all fellow   and   to all

luv Nikki XX


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

Well done sooty!!!! fantastic news.  Really pleased for you, I had a feeling it'd be good news!!!

Lets hope we both have an uneventful time for the next few months.  See you on the pg thread hon! xx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Not the best news from me... tested early on Wednesday and got a very faint BFP but started bleeding Thursday morning. Went and had a blood test done and low HCG level so chemical pregnancy. 

Onwards and upwards! We'll try again in January.

Good luck to you all

Lucy x


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Sorry Lucy,but good luck for January! 

Congratulations Sooty may the next 9 months run smoothly!! 

How is everyone else doing? I am going slightly crazy . I left 2 posts yesterday which I had to delete as I got completely muddled headed.Aaaah.. 

Love Laura.xx


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning girls

Jojomama - whoopee a BFP     congratulations sweetie!!!!
I am doing ok, fretting a bit as so close to OTD, but going to test tomorrow morning if AF stays away - getting excited and its all I think about.  I am also absolutely terrified as DP is convinced its worked.  The joys of the 2ww wait eh?  

sooty - yeay!!    Congratulations!

ladyverte - sorry hun, sending you  .  Hope your next tx brings you your precious dream.

Mrs Gally - if you are anything like me the 2nd week was much harder cos then you really start to analyse everything.  Try and keep busy it won;t stop you thinking about it but it may make the day go a little quicker  

Rose39, bally, emsy2525 and any other newbies - welcome and hope your 2ww goes smoothly and you all get your BFP's.  

I am 2 days away from OTD - can not wait anymore!  Just need to know.  Bad AF pains this morning but still hoping they are good pains.  My mum is coming over later to distract me a bit, I know I shouldn;t wish my life away but I wish it was Sunday already!

xx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Lucy

So sorry honey, same thing happened to me last year. It's great that you want to go ahead again in Jan but just remember doing it to quickly can be just as damaging.  I took a year out to get my head sorted.  I hated doing that as I felt I was missing the chance to pg but I knew my head could not cope with any more disappointment.

Take time out with DH and relex over the Christmas period.


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

lucy -    so sorry hon   its so unfair, you will feel better soon, take some time out, relax & then focus on the future x

lots 1 - I am with you on the doo lally   hardly any head space for anything other than 2ww & hormones is a bad cocktail  

Gottahope - Tomorrow eh?  Good luck hon keeping everything crossed for you &    for good news


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Good morning!

JOJO thanks for asking after me hunny! I have been in hospital that why not been here babe! Congrats on the   again! Looking good for you! Il keep my   for you babe!

Not long til test day no, on cd25 now! Not holding out for this month though! 

Good morning to all you other ladies how are we all this morning?

xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies! 

Can I join? I had my first icsi ET yesterday and have a grade 1 and grade 2 on board. I mostly feel calm and positive for now, with the occaisional realistic panic! I'm trying really not to think about it too muck until test day... yeah right! Thats working! Couldn't sleep last night just kept thinking of the little emmbies we saw on screen... guess this will be a long two weeks! I test on the 14th too so seems that will be very busy day...     its a good one!

I'm trying to catch up with the posts so sorry for the lack of personals today (except to say hi emsy... I followed you!!) and congrats to all the BFPs and that i feel for all the ladies with negative set backs, lots of     to help you re-coup 

take care

kaye xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hello kandy


how u doing today?..u feeling ok..i dont know how i feel anymore  

emsy xx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Hi ladies I,ve been really bad and did a HPT clear blue digital and got a  !Pi**ed off to say the least.I had two, 3 day donor embies put back on Sun 19th Oct,hence 13 days ago.Blood test is Monday at GP's which is day 15.

Will continue with the med,s and test again tomorrow.
Love Laura.x


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

me niether Emsy... was really positive this morning... feel rubbish now, how are you? how are you feeling, Pm me if you want to chat x

 laura stay positive... you never know, hang in there until monday hunnie xx 



My calm vibe earlier has vanished already and I am panicing about my meds! Has anyone else been asked to take gel (in the turkey basters) and the pessaries? After the presision of the DR and stim drugs i dont trust myself.. the gel needs taking at the same time each day, but all i know about the bullets is twise a day... has anyone been given times? Do you think I can take the bullet at the same time as the gel?

kaye
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope your all ok.

I am remaining calm so far, feeling a bit ill this afternoon so was panicking I might be getting a bug and ruining the 2ww  

xxx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Hi Kandy can't help you on that but did'nt want to run and leave.xx

I know its hard but try to keep positive as at least you are doing all you can to get pregnant!!

Laura.xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

thank you laura x


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Evening girlies

Feel relieved. Just took my last progesterone gel thing, finally.  Started this cycle on 31st Aug, I'm a day2 starter so 1st injection was 1stSep.  The wait is now on. 7 sleeps til OTD. In a normal cycle AF would be due Mon.  On  2BFN cycles AF came before OTD and on last cycle started bleeding 4 days before OTD.  So I think there will be alot of checking at loo visits.

I am feeling positive though and according to hosp these are perfect embies and by far the best we have ever had. DH always confident but don't know if thats just to stop me from worrying.

I am watching X factor and don't care what time I go to bed because I don't have to get up for gel.  Might roll out of bed at dinnertime, although I do have 4 essays to write for college by Friday.  I'm back at college on Monday and back at work Tuesday.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow
Goodnight


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies,

How are we all this evening

Feeling a little low and needed a chat!

xxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

aww, dk are you still up hon?  hope you're ok why were you is hosp?  I got soaked at fireworks tonight came home & had big row with dh, he's been no support


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I wondered if I could join you, I am currently  on day 10 of my 2ww . I had 2 grade 1 ( 7 and 8 cell ) embryos transferred back on day3 (23rd October 200 . My OTD is 6th November 2008.
This has got to have been one of the longest 2 weeks of my life...I really think the waiting is he hardest part of tx.
I would like to send all ladies in waiting    for their BP's and    to those who have been unlucky this cycle. 
Lizzy could you please add me to the list.
Thanx Hez x


----------



## Hez (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi again,
I don't know whats wrong when I post ....but for the last 2 days they are being mashed and letters and words are being missed out when the post hits the board , honest I'm not typing them like this....I really can spell, also If I type a long post the site deletes it before it posts.....Lizzy this is a technical hitch I think, and ideas ??
Hez x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just thought I'd update on my nightmare of a day yesterday, late morning I felt as though I was loosing discharge and panicked worrying all of a sudden that it could be blood, it was,   , I sat on the loo, and thought thats it I'm going to m/c, then a clot came out and even DH was with me in the bathroom and normally he doesn't do that sort of thing, I was in floods of tears in seconds and phoned the emergency number, and told them, I also let them know I've had sharp twinges and aches thinking the worst, they said to go in for a scan, so we dove the hour and 40 minute drive with me in a real state as you can imagine and worried about poor dh having to drive, we just kept holding hands everey now and then and the journey was awful. We went straight up, Mr T was there too briefly, but then had to go, then the scan sowed our baby still there with its heart beating away!    relief and shock hit us both we were shocked to say the least, it was a clot alone not the baby or the linning, but it is a problem with my killer cells and blood as usual, there is another small clot there too, so the same may happen again? I've got no bleedng now it stopped last night, and was reasured this is quite common. After the scan I lost something tiny that may have been the other sac, which I was told may happen too?

So to say we are praying is an undrsatement! next scan Monday, hope our baby is bigger with that heart beat pumping away.   

Poppins x


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Morning all

Poppins - ooh I do feel for you, can't imagine how you must have felt.  Please take it easy and wishing you the very best of luck for your next scan.  Everything crossed for you.

Well - call in the   I tested this morning (1 day before OTD) and it was a definite , I am totally excited but I will of course test in the morning before I can officially celebrate.  It doesn;t seem real, me and DP are so calm.  Weird!   

xxxx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Congratultions Gottahope on your   !
Poppins glad to hear littleone is staying put!
Love Laura.x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Morning ladies!

Gottahope Congrats on your     hun! fingers crossed for you!

Poppins, sorry to hear you lost a sac/baby but fingers crossed the little jelly bean stays and   you have a bit healthy happy 9 months!

Jojo i will pm you now hunnny! ThANK YOU! xX


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry bout that i sent it before finishing!

Hello to all the other ladies to! 

Good luck     everyone gets a   whent hey test today!  

 for all those who get a  

xxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

gottahope woo hoo!!!   really really pleased for you well done!!

Poppins - Honey, what a trauma, you & dh must be reeling, I can only imagine the awful angst & anxiety you must be feeling, but , what a huge relief to see bubbins with h/b still beating away & all being well.  REST REST REST, take it really easy I'm sure you will, maybe you won't be as paniced if it happens again as you've been forewarned?  I really hope things settle down for you & you get through theese next few weeks.  Thinking of you, let us know how you scan goes tomorrow   

dk - pm me whenever you like sweetie


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi

Thank you Laura, DK and jojomama - news is slowly sinking in, DP is over the moon, he can't wait to tell everyone and I can;t wait for him to tell everyone too.  There is a long way to go and I have to keep him calm!  Bless him.

Poppins - I hope you are resting and DH is looking after you.  Take care of yourself.  xxxx


----------



## jojomama (Dec 2, 2005)

igottahope =-it does take a while to sink in. i have done 6 tests    & it isn't even my otd til tomorrow  , yes there is a looooong way to go but, you got this far hon & we can't change the outcome so enjoy it & be happy


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

wow 6 tests!  It took all my strength to leave it til today and even then I couldnt look at it and had to get DP to do it!  I was so scared - I will probably the same in the morning!

Yes it will sink in for both of us soon - I feel very honoured and pleased to have got this far xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

not long to go now JilJil good luck!

Are you feeling better now DK? x

how you feeling jojo, things better with DH now? keep smiling hun! x

Welcome! Not long to otd hez! good luck hun, haven't had any prob posting myself, but then can;t type anyway so prob wouldn't notice! Maybe you could ask caz?

Poppins! What a day... glad everything is okay, look after each other x

WOW gottahope! Your very naughty but fantastic news! Congrats! x

Well I'm a mess! I only had ET on friday and i've been through everypossible emotion! Was balling my eyes out yesterday as I was getting cramps and pains in my tummy, feeling a bit better today but absolutely dreading going back to work tomoro... 

enjoy your sundays everyone!

kaye xx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi kandy..

Sorry to hear your not feeling well hunny! Just keep positive and think it will all be worth it in the end!

Nt feeling great myself today very low and dwn! 7 Days to go til test but already know the answer so its ok i have preared myself!

Ladies how are we all everyone enjoying there sunday afternoon? Its so quiet hehe!


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks DK,

Do you know for sure hunnie or is it how you feel? Try to stay positive if you can?

Its pee'in down here, so sofa snuggles and a nice roast dinner is in order!! Lets ban house work and odd jobs and take a hint from the weather!

kxx


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Yesterday it was really hammering it down today its sunshine, wish it would make its mind up hehe!

Dont no 100% for dev(i had had to stay in a few times due to being so blooming ill on these pills)1 min there saying i have over stimmed and thats dangerous, then the next they say i have not ovulated at all and that they folicals have turned into cysts!

Had bloods done on day 21 and they were extremy low(VERY VERY LOW)so thats another thing why she(the fertility nurse) said i have not ovd but friends on ere old me if i had ovd on day 17 the day 21 bloods would be low!.

But my graph temp etc says i ovd on day 17!

Now can you see why im so down and low about it hehe! 

Roat umm well fancy one of those but cant move im so tired! xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

aw hun, wish i could post you a couple of tatties!

sounds really confusing, no wonder your down in the dumps, sounds like the nurses are confusing you even more, but the graph and info you have had from here seem pretty positive, i guess it is never an exact science though... which can be a good thing. I know its hard but try to stay positive just for another week then you'll know either way  

When will you have more info? Do you have any more bloods or just test day?

xx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey lovely ladies....

how we all doing today?

kandy..howz u hun..sorry not to hear ur feeling so positive..i hate this part sooo much

well ive just been to see new bond and am now sittin down wen dp cooks sunday roast 

ive had no tummy pains or anything yet..is this good, shudnt anaylses everything i suppose 

emsy xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Emsy

just told DH that yours is doing the roast and that I'm on strike! (Bless him I wont stick to that i'm starving!) I feel better now   How are you feeling? I've have pains and cramps but I think it doesn't mean anything either way, guesss we should try not the think about it really! 

xx


----------



## JillJill (Jul 17, 2007)

Afternoon girlies

Sending everyone lots of love today. To try and take my mind off 2ww I decided to go Christmas shopping after Church. Feel much better, retail therapy is the way to go, and as spending my money on presents DH not bothered.  I don't mind the shopping its the wrapping I hate.  Sorry if its a bit early for Christmas talk but I look forward to it from 26th December. I'm a big kid at heart.

Really need to get on with essays but all I want to do is put a Christmas film on and eat chocs. 

Being on here is getting neither done so.............................the DVD wins. Essays can wait.


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry about the selfish post but I feel really awful today. I had ET a week ago and now don't feel anything. I did have pain, then twinges and now I just feel really emotional (with sore boobs!) I am absolutely terrified about doing the test on 10th and am convinced it will be a BFN. Has anyone had a BFP with no symptoms??

xx


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats gottahope!!!  so happy for you x

Poppins- you bring hope to us all. You little one is a stayer..........  good luck for the rest of your pregnancy x

Im feeling so bloated at moment- Getting slight AF feelings today.........I've resided to the fact its going to be a BFN on Weds- as I dont want to get our hopes up. DH of course is always positive. 
Tempted to buy a HPT. Think I'll leave it until Weds, after my bollds in the morning. At least if I know from the HPT if is BFN or BFP before the hospital call.................looking at plan B already. I originally thought the my PCT (Ealing) only offered 1 NHS tx, but I have read its actually 2...going to call them to enquire, and if its the case, get straight on the next waiting list...............

I know I should try & be more positive.........but cant stand the pain of getting my hopes let down if its not the result we dreamed of...............
Shippy x


----------



## Shippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Chablisgal

Its probably a good sign that you are having no pain!!!! I know how you are feeling, theres just nothing you can do at this time, but take it easy and try not to analyse anything- everyone is different.
Some women bleed, and have pain, and stiull get BFP and some women have no symptoms at all, and also get BFP....so dont worry honey........soe boobs is probably the progesterone. My boobs are huge (they're huge to begin with!) and all my clothes are tight....its obviously all the drugs etc
best of luck  x
Shippy x


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hey kandy..

im feling negative again at mo..just cant deal with BFN..so scared..just had my sunday roast dp cooked it was yum..u feeling okish

emsy x


----------



## gottahope (Jul 29, 2008)

aaaggggghhh - I just wrote a huge message and the internet crashed on me and I lost it all!!!  

chablisgal - its so hard this 2ww, I was in tears 4 days after my ET as I had pain and was convinced that it hadn't worked I was so scared.  After that I felt nothing until Wednesday (just over a week after ET) when I started having AF pains and then the tears came again!  Other than that and sore (.)(.) I had no other symptoms.  Remember though some women do not have any symptoms and still get a BFP, I know that probably won't reassure you but it is true!

emsy - chin up sweetie, I was so scared too.  It is just a bizarre emotional process    

shippy - thank you.  I know I tested early but I wouldnt advocate early testing (not too early anyway).  I justified it as I needed to know and didn't think 24hrs would make too much difference but I think it can so try to keep busy and try to leave it to OTD (how hypocritical of me!). 

Jilljill - yeay xmas shopping, i love it!  Sounds like you have a few distractions to keep you busy!!

DK - sounds confusing, keep the   up!!

I am starving and dinner is in the oven, DP did dinner and then went to the pub!  Am making do with Cold Feet DVD's for entertainment!

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165241.0


----------

